# My Golden was diagnosed with Anal Sac Adenocarcinoma



## bygcyg

Our sweet Cygnus was diagnosed with Anal Sac Adenocarcinoma in mid-March. I am tortured by this diagnosis, too much and not enough information, and lousy options. I've been reading articles, books and asking "what would you do" questions to anyone who has/had a dog....and I cry all the time...at work, on walks with Cyg, in the grocery store...I'm a mess. 

Cygnus is ten and a half. He's a gentle giant and has had a wonderful life. We've (myself and my husband) been grateful for the trips we've taken with him to oceans, lakes and snow, the walks, the play sessions on the floor and snuggling in bed. He doesn't like dog parks, vet visits, groomers or kennels and we've catered to that with the exception of vet visits. In making a decision about his treatment, I don't want to subject him to a lot of vet appointments, if possible. Cyg is currently happy and eating well but he's not without some older dog health issues. He takes carprofen (generic Rimadyl) for an old, front, right shoulder ligament injury. He lost his right eye last year to glaucoma/uveitis and we've treated him for Golden Retriever uveitis with daily eye drops in both eyes since he was about a year old. The carprofen has proven to be very helpful in keeping him moving and comfortable. We weren't aware of how dependent he is on it until we eliminated it from his routine last month. He couldn't get up from the floor one day and was trembling. He looked like a sick, lethargic, sad dog - not our Cyg. That prompted the visit to the ER and the cancer diagnosis. He's an older dog now with a white muzzle and we know we have to face some hard decisions.

We have options to treat the adenocarcinoma but the outcome is the same - Cyg will succumb to cancer in 6 to 12 to 18 months. If we do nothing (keep him comfortable but not pursue treatment), he has 4-6 months. If we pursue treatment, it involves surgically removing the 3 cm tumor in his anal gland and effected sub lumbar lymph nodes (two incisions) and follow up with 6 rounds of chemo over three + months. We won't know until after the surgery if the tumor has metastasized. If it has, there's a 50% chance the tumor will return within 6 months. If it hasn't metastasized, he'll have an average of 12 months, possibly 16-18 - only if we pursue chemo. I've been told by both his oncologist and the surgeon "the cancer will return". I don't feel like the options have enough benefits and I'd feel terrible if I put Cyg (and my husband) through a lot of medical work. My husband is adamant that he doesn't want Cygnus to be a 'science experiment' and we both want Cygnus' remaining time to be top quality. I'm concerned Cyg will require a cocktail of drugs to manage the cancer and arthritis. We both agree our top priority is giving Cyg quality time even if we have to face the heartbreak sooner than we'd like. 

I feel terrible doing nothing. I'll feel terrible putting him through surgery and a lot of vet and oncology visits knowing this is not a cure. I'll feel terrible when we lose him. What is the best option for him??! Are there less aggressive options? I understand some non-steroidal, anti-inflammatories can quiet a tumor. Has anyone had any success with some? Has anyone had experience with this specific cancer and can offer advice? What would you do again or differently? Thanks!


----------



## My Big Kahuna

I am so sorry that I have no advice... I just want you to know that I'll be thinking of you and your sweet Cyg... It's an impossible situation and only you know best............ I am so so so sorry... I lost my heart dog very suddenly when he was 9... I sympathize... Whatever decision you make, I support you and I will always be here to chat if you decide you need it... Sometimes it's easier to talk to someone you don't know very well..... Sending positive thoughts and strength your way


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What a tough position to be in, but i think in your heart you already know the answer. So sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Karen519

*Cygnus*

I am so very sorry to hear about Cygnus's diagnosis.
Please come here for support.


----------



## maggie1951

Sorry i have no advice i wish i had but you must do what you think is best for Cygnus and his quality of life.


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry about Cgynus' diagnosis. My husband and I are dealing with the same decisions just a different cancer. Our Emmy (10) was just diagnosed with intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. We have decided to give emmy quality time. Our approach now is holistic supplemental support. We have added curcumin, bilberry(known to slow down the cumulation of cancer cells so hopefully a tumor will grow SLOWLY), the herb dang guy shao yao san and coconut oil. We know this will not cure we are just hoping for a slowing. I hope you many wonderful days with your Cgynus. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry your family is dealing with this cancer. It sounds like your vet is giving you the options to consider. Have you already had a consultation with an oncologist? If not, he/she may be able to answer your questions and give you an assortment of options. I know of one Golden owner with a dog who had the same type of cancer and her oncologist put the dog through radiation treatments (not chemo) and the dog was still alive two years later, doing very well. I am not sure if the cancer had spread or not at the time the tumor was removed. That may be why he didn't undergo chemotherapy for the cancer. He had daily radiation for quite some time and it made him tired during the thick of things, but he recovered his energy and was in remission. 

Ask the oncologist which chemo drugs are involved. Some of them don't have the same side effects as they do with humans. Each dog reacts differently too. My Barkley (hemangiosarcoma) tolerated his chemo treatments with doxyrubicin--no side effects at all. An anal sac growth was detected about a week after his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. He previously had anal sac issues and his vet was always checking his anal sacs and expressing them--and I still remember the look on her face the first time she felt the growth. We obviously couldn't remove the growth because he just had a splenectomy and we were already dealing with a terminal cancer diagnosis. We had no choice but to leave it in. She told us the chances of it being cancerous were very high. 

I know it's hard, but if you can, try to stay as "normal" and positive as possible in front of him, because he doesn't know he has cancer and will feed off your emotions. I used to reserve time in the shower to cry and get my emotions out, without Barkley knowing about it. He was happy up until the end. I took a LOT of showers during that time. 

After Barkley's anal growth was discovered, and after learning about the other golden with a diagnosis of an anal adenocarcinoma, I asked our vet to add a rectal exam to our dog's future wellness check-ups.

I'm saying prayers for your family. HUGS.


----------



## cubbysan

Sounds like you have already made your decision, but just need support. Although, it is easier said, than living it, I would let Cygnus live his life to the fullest with the time he has left. No matter what decision you make you will always be second guessing yourself, there is no right or wrong decision, you just have to think of what is the best you can give him.

Hugs and there are many here that have been in your shoes and will support you either way.


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry that you found us under tragic circumstances. I'm so sorry that you're facing this terrible disease with your  Cygnus. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers that you have more time that is free of pain.


----------



## 3 goldens

My heart breaks for everyone facing these decisions. The firsttime I had to do make it, my Irish Setter, Red, was dianosed with a "spinal infection" and my vet triedall kinds of antibiotics, but he just keep going down hill. Today, 28 years later, my present vet (an myself) believe it was cancer. Ayway, I hung onto him far to long, let him suffer far to much with the he one of the antibiotics would work. He coulnd't get up or walk without being held, would only eat a few bites from my hand. The day came I knew I had to let him go and I swore I would never every let another dog suffer like that

Fastforward almost 13 years later and my next Irish Setter was diangsed with bone cancer rear leg. Our vet gave us our options and our hearts said amputation. But he had already passed his 12th birthday, he had arthritis in hips and shoulders and our minds said no suffering for our elegant old man. Give him the time of hislife for what little time he had left.

and that is what we did. My vet hadfigured withing a week to 10 days we would have to send him to the bridge becuae it was a very, very aggressive cancer. However at the end of the week he was actually getting around better becaue he had developed a bunny hop (he coulnd't bend that knee). I was talking him fishing every day at the bay and he swam, chased crabs andshore birds, loved every minute. He didn't want to get in the car even after 3-4 hours.

Also, he love3d fruits and veggies more than meats, had a sweet tooth you woulnd't believe. We let him hae all the tosses dalad (lettuce and tomatoes andcucumbers), melons, apple, etc that he wanted (he use to steal the tomaotes, green peppers and squash off the vines in my garden). also we let him have all thedoggy no-no food he had never been allowed to have. If we had a banana split for dessert--so did he. If we had apple pie andice cream--so did he. If we hadstrawberry shortcake--so did he.

eachweek I would take him into see my vet 2-3 times a week (he didn't charge tolook him over---he had an elderly female Irirsh at that time) and he would say "I don't understand it. He is actually gaining weight and gettingaroudn better. Wedon't have to do it yet.

I had him exactly 10 weeks to the day following diagnosis and probably could have had him a little olonger. On July 8, 1997, he didn't spend as much time in the water as normla, and spent more time in thesahe of the car. I think Iknew he was going down, but tried to tell myself we had been ther every day for 10 weeks, even in rain, and he was as tired as I was. But the next morning he went to get on sofa and fell and I had to help him up and i could feel the hardness in hisshoulder I had not felttwo days before. I decided to let him goright then.

my sone and dil took him the mile to our vet--i just couldn't doit. And after they left I almost called to tell Rickey I had changed my mind, ssend him back home with Ron and Heather. But I knew that waswrong. They stayed with him and held him and then buried him out near our duck blind where he sulc alwasy hear the shore birds. 

I know I did right letting him go. I have regretted I was not with him, but he dearly loved Ron and Heather and they were. He laos loved Rickey our vet. I just coulnd't face losing him. To this day Rickey still talked about the "old red man." He lost his Irirsh girl a year later.

then in May 2008 we found my golden girl KayCee had a mass in her stomach. My vet operated and was surprised she made it thru the surgery. She died in ICU 48 hours later as I held her. I had actaully had them call my vet to come in and send her to the bridge, but she went before he got there. 

I am so sorry you are facing this and I know you will do the right thing. I made a mistake with my first Irirsh and swore never to do that gain. And had Boots been 4 or 5 instead of almost 12 1/2, I do think we would have amputated. But his age, his arthritis, it just didn't seem fair to him. each person has to deiced after looking at all sides, which is the best way to go.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so sorry to hear this news. One of my best friends is going through this cancer with her Sheltie. Just curious how the cancer was diagnosed ??


----------



## bygcyg

Thank you for all the responses. Every one of them are helpful and greatly appreciated! I've been on both sides of the fence - surgery & chemo vs. make the best of the time remaining - and have flipped flopped almost daily. Made the appointment for surgery twice and cancelled it. It's so helpful to know there is so much support and so many wonderful and loved Goldens!


----------



## bygcyg

Cyg was lethargic and unable to get up without assistance one day so we went to our vet. She suspected his spleen was enlarged but didn't feel any growths and suggested we take him to a local ER for an ultrasound. The ultrasound showed the anal sac tumor and sublumbar lymph node mass. A needle aspirate at an oncologist confirmed the diagnosis.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry Cyg has a cancer diagnosis. You will know in your heart what is right for him. We will all support you and pray for Cyg no matter what. Please try to enjoy the time you have...make it happy and spoil him!!!


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry to hear of your sad diagnosis and dilemma. When my golden boy, Beau, was diagnosed with osteosarcoma I struggled with the best approach in dealing with his cancer. Ultimately, I decided to enjoy the time my boy had remaining and cherish each moment, each day and each minute as a most precious gift. 
Cancer presents the most difficult of challenges that tear at your heart and soul. I wish you strength and wisdom in the decisions that you make and whatever you decide you will know that they were made with love.
I'll keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Claire's Friend said:


> I am so sorry to hear this news. One of my best friends is going through this cancer with her Sheltie. Just curious how the cancer was diagnosed ??


Susan Marie, a growth that might indicate this cancer can be detected by veterinarians by a simple rectal exam. I was told they are usually cancerous, rarely benign. I'm a very strong advocate for adding rectal exams to a wellness exam....fortunately our vet agrees with me.


----------



## Karen519

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I will be praying for your boy and we will all support you.
For me, I would do what would give my dog the best quality of life in the time that remains. Treasure every moment, tell him you love him millions of times, and take pictures!


----------



## bygcyg

Claire's Friend said:


> I am so sorry to hear this news. One of my best friends is going through this cancer with her Sheltie. Just curious how the cancer was diagnosed ??


 
Sorry. My initial reply was rushed. The anal sac mass was detected during a rectal exam. An ultrasound showed the effected lymph nodes (and it might have shown the tumor as well, I'm not sure). The ultrasound required they shave his belly but no sedation. During a follow up exam with an oncologist, a needle was injected into the tumor to extract some cells for analysis and that confirmed the Adenocarcinoma diagnosis. She also x-rayed his lungs and confirmed the cancer has not spread to his lungs. Neither the needle aspirate nor x-ray required sedation and both were painless.


----------



## Karen519

*By*

Bygcyg

Praying for Cygnus.


----------



## bygcyg

*Suggested chemo*



Dallas Gold said:


> I am so sorry your family is dealing with this cancer. It sounds like your vet is giving you the options to consider. Have you already had a consultation with an oncologist? If not, he/she may be able to answer your questions and give you an assortment of options. I know of one Golden owner with a dog who had the same type of cancer and her oncologist put the dog through radiation treatments (not chemo) and the dog was still alive two years later, doing very well. I am not sure if the cancer had spread or not at the time the tumor was removed. That may be why he didn't undergo chemotherapy for the cancer. He had daily radiation for quite some time and it made him tired during the thick of things, but he recovered his energy and was in remission.
> 
> Ask the oncologist which chemo drugs are involved. Some of them don't have the same side effects as they do with humans. Each dog reacts differently too. My Barkley (hemangiosarcoma) tolerated his chemo treatments with doxyrubicin--no side effects at all. An anal sac growth was detected about a week after his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. He previously had anal sac issues and his vet was always checking his anal sacs and expressing them--and I still remember the look on her face the first time she felt the growth. We obviously couldn't remove the growth because he just had a splenectomy and we were already dealing with a terminal cancer diagnosis. We had no choice but to leave it in. She told us the chances of it being cancerous were very high.
> 
> I know it's hard, but if you can, try to stay as "normal" and positive as possible in front of him, because he doesn't know he has cancer and will feed off your emotions. I used to reserve time in the shower to cry and get my emotions out, without Barkley knowing about it. He was happy up until the end. I took a LOT of showers during that time.
> 
> After Barkley's anal growth was discovered, and after learning about the other golden with a diagnosis of an anal adenocarcinoma, I asked our vet to add a rectal exam to our dog's future wellness check-ups.
> 
> I'm saying prayers for your family. HUGS.


Our oncologist is suggesting mitoxantrone or palladia. It sounds like you had a positive experience with surgery & chemo - no side effects and a happy dog. It's the gamble part that I hate - not knowing how Cyg will respond and tolerate chemo. How long did Barkley survive after the diagnosis? Do you feel the treatment bought you quality time?


----------



## Karen519

*by*

BY]

If Dallas Gold doesn't answer, you can click on her name and send her a private msg. if you want.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/3392-dallas-gold.html
You have to have posted 15 times in order to do a reply to a private msg.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for your boy and tough decision you have to make. It is heartbreaking not knowing what to do. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for your sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

bygcyg said:


> Our oncologist is suggesting mitoxantrone or palladia. It sounds like you had a positive experience with surgery & chemo - no side effects and a happy dog. It's the gamble part that I hate - not knowing how Cyg will respond and tolerate chemo. How long did Barkley survive after the diagnosis? Do you feel the treatment bought you quality time?


Sorry, just saw this. Well, we did nothing about the anal growth since we were dealing with the hemangiosarcoma, which by most accounts is faster growing than the anal sac adenocarcinomas. He sailed through chemotherapy like a trooper, but suddenly, about 3 weeks later, he developed a total cruciate tear in one of his legs and we suspect the other was torn that last day with us. I asked his vet to not sugar coat anything to me during his journey and to let me know when she thought his quality of life was compromised. Barkley lived and loved to walk, so when she came in that day with the devastating news that he had a total cruciate tear that could not be remedied by surgery, I knew his time was drawing to an end since he couldn't walk anymore--his passion for life would be gone. He had already started to experience unexplained nosebleeds, which may or may not be due to a nasal tumor or a spread of the hemangio. His hemocrit started to drop, from the bleeding and we knew he couldn't bounce back. We took him back to the vet for a recheck and for the vet to discuss things with my husband, who was still in shock at how quickly things deteriorated (he had been traveling during this time and arrived back in country the day of the recheck appointment). The vet reached down and felt enlarged lymph nodes below his ears. At that point we all agreed we needed to release him, the hemangio spread--we took him home one last night and let him go the next afternoon. He died on his 12 year 11 month birthday, three and a half months after his collapse on a walk that started his fight. 99% of those days were good days, and he was full of himself and full of energy, with a healthy appetite and a zest for life. The last 4 or 5 days weren't so great for any of us, though he still tried to get me to take him for walks, enjoyed his meals and enjoyed looking out our front storm door. The last day; however, he told us he was ready. 

Barkley did well with the chemo--we never got the slightest indication it made him feel bad. We started with the idea we'd try one round and if he did well we'd do another, then another. Stopping was always an option if he had an adverse reaction or we felt he was suffering. He did so well we were able to complete the 5 treatments. In hindsight, I'm glad we did it because we had lots of time to make memories with him and to prepare. We did things, made videos, shot photos, spoiled him, etc. Will we do it again? It depends so much on the individual personality of the dog and whether the vets think there is any possibility the dog might suffer during it. Our current dog has a sensitive tummy and I'm not sure how he would react to chemo. That would be one of the questions I'd ask his vet should we be faced with a decision like that.


----------



## Karen519

*Cygnus*

Hoping you and Cygnus have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.
There is no right or wrong decision with this. Do what you're heart tells you to.
My Bear was diagnosed 1 week ago today with Hemangiosarcoma. She has tumors in her liver, spleen, and lungs-there is no cure. I did opt for chemo(doxorubicin + palladia) but purely for pallative reasons. So far she's handling it pretty well. She does have some diarrhea, but seems eager for walks and stuff, so I don't think she is feeling sick. But, I question myself everyday if I'm doing the right thing. I know if I didn't pursue treatment, I'd question that decision also. I'm going into this thinking that if she does get sick from the Chemo, we wont do another round.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.
> There is no right or wrong decision with this. Do what you're heart tells you to.
> My Bear was diagnosed 1 week ago today with Hemangiosarcoma. She has tumors in her liver, spleen, and lungs-there is no cure. I did opt for chemo(doxorubicin + palladia) but purely for pallative reasons. So far she's handling it pretty well. She does have some diarrhea, but seems eager for walks and stuff, so I don't think she is feeling sick. *But, I question myself everyday if I'm doing the right thing. I know if I didn't pursue treatment, I'd question that decision also.* I'm going into this thinking that if she does get sick from the Chemo, we wont do another round.


You hit the nail on the head with the bolded statement--that is exactly how we felt with Barkley. It's so hard for us loving pet owners to make decisions during a cancer fight.


----------



## bygcyg

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.
> There is no right or wrong decision with this. Do what you're heart tells you to.
> My Bear was diagnosed 1 week ago today with Hemangiosarcoma. She has tumors in her liver, spleen, and lungs-there is no cure. I did opt for chemo(doxorubicin + palladia) but purely for pallative reasons. So far she's handling it pretty well. She does have some diarrhea, but seems eager for walks and stuff, so I don't think she is feeling sick. But, I question myself everyday if I'm doing the right thing. I know if I didn't pursue treatment, I'd question that decision also. I'm going into this thinking that if she does get sick from the Chemo, we wont do another round.


I, too, am so sorry to hear you're in the midst of a cancer diagnosis with your Bear. It's heart breaking that so many sweet Goldens face this disease. You mentioned you opted for chemo for palliative reasons. Is this to shrink the tumors? And therefore, it offers relief to Bear? I guess this is a part I don't understand. I've been thinking I wouldn't subject Cygnus to surgery & chemo because I was told the cancer will grow quickly after surgery - the surgery is 'like poking an angry giant' and it'll accelerate the cancer growth unless I commit to surgery & chemo. This was more than I wanted to put Cyg through. But I'm concerned his tumor will eventually make him uncomfortable. I realize every case, type and stage is different. I wondered how the chemo is a palliative step in your case. Perhaps I should reconsider. Thanks!


----------



## bygcyg

gold4me said:


> I am so sorry about Cgynus' diagnosis. My husband and I are dealing with the same decisions just a different cancer. Our Emmy (10) was just diagnosed with intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. We have decided to give emmy quality time. Our approach now is holistic supplemental support. We have added curcumin, bilberry(known to slow down the cumulation of cancer cells so hopefully a tumor will grow SLOWLY), the herb dang guy shao yao san and coconut oil. We know this will not cure we are just hoping for a slowing. I hope you many wonderful days with your Cgynus. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you for your support and I'm sorry your Emmy is dealing with hemangiosarcoma. I hope your remedies slow the growth to a sloooooow crawl. What dosage are you giving of the curcumin? Our local pet and natural food stores are profiting nicely from me. I bought some tumeric capsules and a shopping cart of other cancer fighting products; coconut oil, omega-3 capsules, high protein, grain free kibble, flaxseed, you name it. I'm creating pseudo cancer fighting home made meals for him but I haven't incorporated the tumeric/curcumin yet because I haven't found information about dosage for dogs. FYI Cyg weighs 91 lbs - it's all muscle. Thank you!


----------



## Jennifer1

bygcyg said:


> I, too, am so sorry to hear you're in the midst of a cancer diagnosis with your Bear. It's heart breaking that so many sweet Goldens face this disease. You mentioned you opted for chemo for palliative reasons. Is this to shrink the tumors? And therefore, it offers relief to Bear? I guess this is a part I don't understand. I've been thinking I wouldn't subject Cygnus to surgery & chemo because I was told the cancer will grow quickly after surgery - the surgery is 'like poking an angry giant' and it'll accelerate the cancer growth unless I commit to surgery & chemo. This was more than I wanted to put Cyg through. But I'm concerned his tumor will eventually make him uncomfortable. I realize every case, type and stage is different. I wondered how the chemo is a palliative step in your case. Perhaps I should reconsider. Thanks!


My understanding is that the chemo will either help shrink the tumors or more likely slow the growth of the tumors. We really don't know if it will help at all or not. In Bear's case, she has a tumor that is smooshing (vets word!) the gall bladder. If the ducts get crimped or something, that's bad, and I believe that would be painful and will definitely make her sick. And the mets in the lungs are small so they are not effecting her breathing at this point. If we can slow down those growths, that would be good also. Surgery for us is not an option since it has spread so far already. 
With a hemangiosarcoma the bleeding out is the real problem (at least that is my understanding). I guess we are not trying to make the tumors go away or even prevent a bleed, more to keep them from getting bigger and causing other problems.


----------



## Jennifer1

Also, if you have an oncologist in your area you could ask for a consult. I know mine will do a consult for ~$100. Then you could ask if there is any palliative benefit for chemo or any other treatments. In your case there may or may not be. My vet often combines herbal type stuff along with the more western medicines. I'm sure if I opted against chemo she would have still given me suggestions on some supplements just to make Bear feel better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Checking on Cygnus and sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold4me

I am sorry to be late with my answer but this is what we have. We get Meriva-SR curcumin Phytosome from the Thorne research ([ame]http://www.amazon.com/Thorne-Research-Meriva-SR-Curcumin-Phytosome/dp/B0012DABGC[/ame] Emmy weighs 65 pounds and she takes one capsule a day. I am not sure what you would use but certainly one capsule. The directions say 1 to 2 capsules 2 times daily for human adults so maybe you could give 1 capsule 2 times a day considering his weight. I am sending you many positive thoughts



bygcyg said:


> Thank you for your support and I'm sorry your Emmy is dealing with hemangiosarcoma. I hope your remedies slow the growth to a sloooooow crawl. What dosage are you giving of the curcumin? Our local pet and natural food stores are profiting nicely from me. I bought some tumeric capsules and a shopping cart of other cancer fighting products; coconut oil, omega-3 capsules, high protein, grain free kibble, flaxseed, you name it. I'm creating pseudo cancer fighting home made meals for him but I haven't incorporated the tumeric/curcumin yet because I haven't found information about dosage for dogs. FYI Cyg weighs 91 lbs - it's all muscle. Thank you!


----------



## bygcyg

Cygnus is doing fairly well - really doesn't show any signs yet. We have decided against surgery and chemo because of his age and this is an agressive form of cancer that will reoccur within months, according to the studies I've read. I am gradually switching him to homemade meals, for now mixed with grain free, high protein kibble with the hopes we can slow the cancer growth. His appetite is great and he's loving the varieties of food. He's getting a lot of exercise and swimming a bunch, sleeping up in bed laced with tons of praise and kisses - can't say 'no'!
Thank you for the good wishes and support!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> I am sorry to be late with my answer but this is what we have. We get Meriva-SR curcumin Phytosome from the Thorne research (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thorne-Research-Meriva-SR-Curcumin-Phytosome/dp/B0012DABGC Emmy weighs 65 pounds and she takes one capsule a day. I am not sure what you would use but certainly one capsule. The directions say 1 to 2 capsules 2 times daily for human adults so maybe you could give 1 capsule 2 times a day considering his weight. I am sending you many positive thoughts


Thank you gold4me for finding time to answer this question tonight. 
Emmy, gold4me girl is going to Bridge tomorrow. My prayers are with Emmy and her family.




bygcyg said:


> Cygnus is doing fairly well - really doesn't show any signs yet. We have decided against surgery and chemo because of his age and this is an agressive form of cancer that will reoccur within months, according to the studies I've read. I am gradually switching him to homemade meals, for now mixed with grain free, high protein kibble with the hopes we can slow the cancer growth. His appetite is great and he's loving the varieties of food. He's getting a lot of exercise and swimming a bunch, sleeping up in bed laced with tons of praise and kisses - can't say 'no'!
> Thank you for the good wishes and support!


Sending prayers for your boy. Glad he is doing ok.


----------



## rhansen56

My 10 year old female golden, Sasha, just received this same diagnose 5 days ago. I stumbled upon this forum and thread searching for more information since I felt like I had very little and hated not knowing what was going on with my darling Sasha dog. 

Thank you for those who have posted their own stories and for the information I've gained from your posts and experiences. Going from knowing virtually nothing to knowing at least a decent amount has given me a tiny bit of solace.

We have an appointment with the specialist surgeon/oncologist this Wed to find out what sort of options we have and what our time line is looking like....although from the more I've read in the last few days I already am leaning towards opting out of doing the treatments as I can't stand to put my beloved Sasha dog though all those procedures and possible pain just so I get a few extra months out of it. But I feel like I owe it to her to at least explore all the options out there. The hardest part about all of this is she wasn't/still isn't showing any symptoms at all, we found out by accident when we did her yearly blood work. That's when we discovered moderately elevated Ca+ levels. From there we had a ultrasound done and that's when we got the diagnosis. I feel like I got hit in the head with a stack of brick....everything was fine one second and then I get a phone call. I feel like if I start doing procedures while shes still happy and not feeling sick I'm stealing happy and pain free months from her, but if I wait till she starts showing symptoms, its probably too late for much to gain from a more invasive rout. Clearly the cancer is moving fast if it has already spread to her sublumbar (iliac) lymph nodes....so I just don't know. Guess I'll have to wait for the professional opinion. Until then I just feel awful and try to spend as much time with her as I can.

Thanks again to those who took the time to post all this information and personal experiences...it truly has helped myself start to process all of this and start to sort out some very hard decisions.

My thoughts go out to you bygcyg....I hope everything goes as well as it possibly can for you and your husband.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

rhansen56, I am very sorry for Sasha. It is good start to meet oncologist and then when you have more information make your decision. Sending my prayers.
Prayers for Cygnus.


----------



## bygcyg

*Cygnus update and my process*

*I am so sorry you are facing this diagnosis and these decisions. I was on the fence for weeks about whether to pursue surgery & chemo or enjoy Cygnus' remaining time. It's a grueling, personal decision and whichever way you go, it'll be the right decision. *
*It sounds like we've had similar experiences. Cygnus had an annual exam in late February and had a slightly elevated white cell count - 'nothing to worry about, let's check it again in a month". A trip to the ER in early March for severe arthritis was when they diagnosed the Adenocarcinoma. We were crushed. At that time, they estimate the tumor in his left anal sac to be 2 - 3 cm and an ultrasound showed the spread to his iliac lymph nodes. A lung x-ray showed no signs in his lungs. He still is not exhibiting any symptoms.*
*We chose not to pursue surgery & chemo. I based our decision on the fact that Cygnus gets really nervous at vet's, groomers and boarders. He trembles and pulls for the door and in pursuing surgery & chemo, he'd be in the hospital for two days after surgery and spending one day a week for six weeks at the oncologist - if all goes well. My husband felt strongly that he didn't want Cygnus to be a 'science experiment' if things didn't go well. I was having a difficult time putting Cygnus through the surgery & chemo for an average of six additional months. It's not enough time, too many unknowns and if I could, I'd keep him forever. But I continue to wrestle with the unknowns:*
*what would Cygnus choose? would he beat the odds and live another two years? would he react poorly to the chemo and I'd have wasted his remaining time? what offers a better quality of life for Cyg??*
*In making my decisions about his remaining months the following information helped me out:*
*Literature: I searched online 'Anal Sac Adenocarcinoma' and read whatever I could find about the disease including a case study that involved several dogs. Also The Dog Cancer Survival Book by Dr. Dressler has been very helpful. It offers information about surgery, chemo, radiation as well as natural remedies and what to expect. *
*Oncologist & Surgeon: I met with two wonderful and highly qualified professionals who I'd trust completely with Cygnus. The oncologist explained a couple of chemo options including a pill called Paladia which sounds very encouraging to me - administered at home and oncology visits once a week for quick blood work. The surgeon told me information that helped me reach my decision:*
*1. Cygnus would handle the surgery well and completely recover within two weeks. *
*2. Surgery requires two incisions to remove the tumor and the affected lymph nodes.*
*3.With surgery they try to remove as much of the cancer as possible but it's an aggressive form of cancer and will return. *
*4. Surgery is like poking a sleeping giant and if you choose to pursue surgery, you have to be committed to following up with chemo otherwise the cancer will grow at a faster rate. It's an all or nothing commitment. *
*5. The anal sac acts as a barrier for a time and will contain the tumor. The surgeon will not know if the cancer has metastasized beyond the lining of the sac until after the surgery when a pathology report is returned. If it has spread beyond the sac, reoccurrence is high and usually occurs in 50% of dogs within six months. If it hasn't spread, we may have 16-18 months. Size of the tumor is not an indicator of containment. He's seen some pea size tumors that have spread but the smaller the better. *
*6. Incontinence will not be an issue for Cygnus. They can remove up to 50% of the sphincter muscle before incontinence is an issue and they foresee removing 20% on Cygnus. *
*7. If we do not pursue surgery & chemo, we should get 4 - 6 months of quality life with Cygnus before symptoms and problems arise. If we pursue surgery & chemo we could get on average a year before the cancer returns. *
*8. I could take two weeks to make a decision about pursuing surgery but not two months. *
*I asked the surgeon if Cygnus were his dog, what would he do and he said "he would pursue the surgery & chemo for one of his dogs but not the other." For me, item numbers 4,5 and 7 were important in my decision. At best, I'd get an additional six months without any guarantees and we'd be back to facing the cancer again. It's too short a time and the same heartbreak. It's not an easy decision but base it on what's best for you and your Golden. They're not with us nearly long enough. Whichever way you go, enjoy your time with her. I found this forum the same way/time you did and it's a wonderful source of information and support. *
*Supplements: our oncologist told me vitamins/supplements will not change or improve the outcome but she does agree a high protein diet is important. I give Cygnus a high protein dry kibble - Solid Gold, Barking Over the Moon - 49% crude protein, high antioxidant and omega-3 snacks and Canine Immunity Support System supplement powder. It makes me feel better to know I'm at least doing something to potentially fight the cancer to some degree. If I get a few additional weeks with him, I'll attribute it to these concoctions. If I don't get any additional time, I'll feel better for having tried. I met with a naturopathic vet that makes house calls and she gave me a few pointers:*
*1. Lower the carbs*
*2. Increase protein*
*3. Increase good fiber i.e. pumpkin and sweet potato*
*She also encourages cooking at home a chicken and green vegie diet. I haven't done this yet. I've been feeding him a home cooked salmon, blueberry, sweet potato and spinach recipe that I made and have frozen. *
*My routine: I feed Cygnus one cup in the morning grain free, high protein kibble, I chop up some fresh kale and add 1 teaspoon of Immunity System powder with three heaping tablespoons of the homemade salmon. I feed him the same thing at night. For a snack, I give him a handful of mashed blueberries (good antioxidant) and a sardine (omega-3) canned in spring water or sometimes a spoonful of pumpkin (good fiber). Before bed, I give him three turmeric supplements with some peanut butter. He gets plenty of sleep in our dark bedroom. I walk him every day and praise him every time he poops! *
*Enjoy your time with Sasha and I hope you break records with her time remaining! Take lots of pictures! We recently went on a trip to San Juan Island with Cygnus and he went swimming every day. We took scads of photos and video. I try not to exhaust him but I want to keep his energy level up. We shower him with love and silliness. I haven't seen any symptoms yet. I'm grateful every morning that he wags his tail, is hungry and anxious to go for a walk. *


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for all those facing this terrible disease. Sending prayers to all for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## rhansen56

bygcyg said:


> *I am so sorry you are facing this diagnosis and these decisions. I was on the fence for weeks about whether to pursue surgery & chemo or enjoy Cygnus' remaining time. It's a grueling, personal decision and whichever way you go, it'll be the right decision. *
> *It sounds like we've had similar experiences. Cygnus had an annual exam in late February and had a slightly elevated white cell count - 'nothing to worry about, let's check it again in a month". A trip to the ER in early March for severe arthritis was when they diagnosed the Adenocarcinoma. We were crushed. At that time, they estimate the tumor in his left anal sac to be 2 - 3 cm and an ultrasound showed the spread to his iliac lymph nodes. A lung x-ray showed no signs in his lungs. He still is not exhibiting any symptoms.*
> *We chose not to pursue surgery & chemo. I based our decision on the fact that Cygnus gets really nervous at vet's, groomers and boarders. He trembles and pulls for the door and in pursuing surgery & chemo, he'd be in the hospital for two days after surgery and spending one day a week for six weeks at the oncologist - if all goes well. My husband felt strongly that he didn't want Cygnus to be a 'science experiment' if things didn't go well. I was having a difficult time putting Cygnus through the surgery & chemo for an average of six additional months. It's not enough time, too many unknowns and if I could, I'd keep him forever. But I continue to wrestle with the unknowns:*
> *what would Cygnus choose? would he beat the odds and live another two years? would he react poorly to the chemo and I'd have wasted his remaining time? what offers a better quality of life for Cyg??*
> *In making my decisions about his remaining months the following information helped me out:*
> *Literature: I searched online 'Anal Sac Adenocarcinoma' and read whatever I could find about the disease including a case study that involved several dogs. Also The Dog Cancer Survival Book by Dr. Dressler has been very helpful. It offers information about surgery, chemo, radiation as well as natural remedies and what to expect. *
> *Oncologist & Surgeon: I met with two wonderful and highly qualified professionals who I'd trust completely with Cygnus. The oncologist explained a couple of chemo options including a pill called Paladia which sounds very encouraging to me - administered at home and oncology visits once a week for quick blood work. The surgeon told me information that helped me reach my decision:*
> *1. Cygnus would handle the surgery well and completely recover within two weeks. *
> *2. Surgery requires two incisions to remove the tumor and the affected lymph nodes.*
> *3.With surgery they try to remove as much of the cancer as possible but it's an aggressive form of cancer and will return. *
> *4. Surgery is like poking a sleeping giant and if you choose to pursue surgery, you have to be committed to following up with chemo otherwise the cancer will grow at a faster rate. It's an all or nothing commitment. *
> *5. The anal sac acts as a barrier for a time and will contain the tumor. The surgeon will not know if the cancer has metastasized beyond the lining of the sac until after the surgery when a pathology report is returned. If it has spread beyond the sac, reoccurrence is high and usually occurs in 50% of dogs within six months. If it hasn't spread, we may have 16-18 months. Size of the tumor is not an indicator of containment. He's seen some pea size tumors that have spread but the smaller the better. *
> *6. Incontinence will not be an issue for Cygnus. They can remove up to 50% of the sphincter muscle before incontinence is an issue and they foresee removing 20% on Cygnus. *
> *7. If we do not pursue surgery & chemo, we should get 4 - 6 months of quality life with Cygnus before symptoms and problems arise. If we pursue surgery & chemo we could get on average a year before the cancer returns. *
> *8. I could take two weeks to make a decision about pursuing surgery but not two months. *
> *I asked the surgeon if Cygnus were his dog, what would he do and he said "he would pursue the surgery & chemo for one of his dogs but not the other." For me, item numbers 4,5 and 7 were important in my decision. At best, I'd get an additional six months without any guarantees and we'd be back to facing the cancer again. It's too short a time and the same heartbreak. It's not an easy decision but base it on what's best for you and your Golden. They're not with us nearly long enough. Whichever way you go, enjoy your time with her. I found this forum the same way/time you did and it's a wonderful source of information and support. *
> *Supplements: our oncologist told me vitamins/supplements will not change or improve the outcome but she does agree a high protein diet is important. I give Cygnus a high protein dry kibble - Solid Gold, Barking Over the Moon - 49% crude protein, high antioxidant and omega-3 snacks and Canine Immunity Support System supplement powder. It makes me feel better to know I'm at least doing something to potentially fight the cancer to some degree. If I get a few additional weeks with him, I'll attribute it to these concoctions. If I don't get any additional time, I'll feel better for having tried. I met with a naturopathic vet that makes house calls and she gave me a few pointers:*
> *1. Lower the carbs*
> *2. Increase protein*
> *3. Increase good fiber i.e. pumpkin and sweet potato*
> *She also encourages cooking at home a chicken and green vegie diet. I haven't done this yet. I've been feeding him a home cooked salmon, blueberry, sweet potato and spinach recipe that I made and have frozen. *
> *My routine: I feed Cygnus one cup in the morning grain free, high protein kibble, I chop up some fresh kale and add 1 teaspoon of Immunity System powder with three heaping tablespoons of the homemade salmon. I feed him the same thing at night. For a snack, I give him a handful of mashed blueberries (good antioxidant) and a sardine (omega-3) canned in spring water or sometimes a spoonful of pumpkin (good fiber). Before bed, I give him three turmeric supplements with some peanut butter. He gets plenty of sleep in our dark bedroom. I walk him every day and praise him every time he poops! *
> *Enjoy your time with Sasha and I hope you break records with her time remaining! Take lots of pictures! We recently went on a trip to San Juan Island with Cygnus and he went swimming every day. We took scads of photos and video. I try not to exhaust him but I want to keep his energy level up. We shower him with love and silliness. I haven't seen any symptoms yet. I'm grateful every morning that he wags his tail, is hungry and anxious to go for a walk. *


Hi bygcyg! Thanks for all the great advice and giving me some insight into your daily routine. 
Sasha had another apt with our Oncologist yesterday. We had orginally decided against surgery because it just sounded far to invasive plus the radiation aftewards was 5 times a week for 4 weeks. That just seemed like way too much to put her through (not only the surgery, but all those visits to the vets office), so that was off the table right away. So when we first meet with the Oncologist we decided to try Palladia, as it seemed like the best least invasive rout that would buy us some good quality time with our Sasha dog. We did a blood panal again and low and behold her Ca+ levels were back in the normal (before any treatment at all). The oncologist hadn't really seen this before but she was still 99% sure it was cancer since it was following the timeline of anal sac cancer to the T. So we decided to do a definitive test and did an ultrasound guided aspiration of the tumor. So we had a slim margin of hope for a misdiagnoses, but I wasn't getting my hopes up (too high...). Sure enough it was still cancer, but at least we knew for sure. So we gave Sasha her first dose of Palladia yesterday evening. So far, no side effects and shes as peppy as ever. The oncologist told us of a few of her best cases where a few goldens had a much more advanced case of the same cancer (huge Lymphoid tumors in the glands and much larger Anal Sac tumors). She said those 2 goldens made it 10.5 months and 10 months respectively with just Palladia. But again she stressed each dog is going to react different to this drug. So will have side-effects that warrant taking them off the drug immediately, others will have no side effects but they just don't effect the cancer at all. So right now we're just keeping our fingers crossed she takes well to the medication and the tumors get crushed. Only time will tell.
This has been one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with in my life. I got Sasha when I was 21 in college after just getting back from my Freshman year at University of Puget Sound. I ended up transferring to University of Texas and got her from a breeder from Austin. Shes been the most amazing dog ever. She was always up for anything and everything....from mountain bike rides (she always had to be in the front leading the way), to a 30 mile low impact backpacking trip through big bend state park. She even has gone tubing with me down most of the rivers here in Texas. In short Sasha has been a loyal companion and my bestfriend. When everyone else was too busy with work or school, she was always ready for anything I could think of. Losing her or knowing I'm going to loss her here in a short while has been heartbreaking and I keep trying to find solice in knowing shes lived a GOOD full life with lots of adventures and plenty of new smells and sniffs along her journey. I was just hoping to have her by my side till she was at least 13-14....but I suppose these things are out of our hands. I just want her to have the best months that she has remaining and when the time is ready travel to the golden bridge in the most dignified manor as possible. The one thing I really worry about is my other golden who is 2 will miss her greatly, so I've put myself on a couple different puppy list. I know this wont replace Sasha, not even close, but hopefully it will help fill a void for my other golden and give me something to pour myself into. I've always wanted to get into field training or obedience. My mother did this when I was younger and got one of her dogs all the way up to OTCH. So we'll see how it all pans out. Right now its all about Sasha time.
Thanks again for all you advice and kind words, do keep in touch and let me know how your pup is doing and I will do the same. Take care and give your goldy a big hug for me! Take care!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Cygnus and Sasha. Wish you many, many good days with your families.


----------



## bygcyg

Thank you! I'm going to look into doing the same thing - just Palladia. I had asked our oncologist early on if we could try the Palladia first and see if he responds to it and then consider the surgery and she was not in favor of that. I'm going to ask about just doing Palladia - if it works, great! If not, I tried.


----------



## rhansen56

So far 3 doses in (1 every other day) and Sasha is doing great! No side effects and she's still her full of life self! IMHO I think palladia is worth the try if ur not going to go the surgery rout....like you said, at least you tried it and who knows maybe you'll get another 4-10 (or more...fingers crossed) healthy months. Our oncologist also told us of another drug very similar to palladia, I think it's called masdit (sp?). Basically the same as palladia. It was developed by a french company. Our oncologist has had better luck with palladia so that's why we chose that one.
Good luck! Let's us know how it goes!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Sasha is doing great. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Sasha and Cygnus.


----------



## bygcyg

Wow, that's great! I'm glad she's doing so well! We're breaking into Palladia territory tonight with his first dose and keeping fingers crossed! Thank you for sharing your experience! I wouldn't have known to ask again about Palladia and was feeling like I didn't have choices except for all (surgery & chemo) or nothing. 
It's been an experience learning of Cyg's cancer. I think I started to take him for granted - I hate, HATE to admit - and assumed he was slowing down. Since his diagnosis, I'm not taking a moment for granted. I'm enjoying making exotic meals for him. I'm grateful when he poops - never saw that coming, I'm elated when he's espcially peppy and playful and I LOVE our walks; rain or shine. I've been updating his photo album and subjected him to a paw print using finger paint this past weekend - what a trooper. 
I hope we both get many happy, healthy months with our pups!!


----------



## BayBeams

The thing about cancer is it teaches us to cherish each moment. Even the smallest of things, a wrinkle of the nose or a sweet nudge become special in itself, captured in time as a future memory.
Wishing you many special moments to love and share....


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you and Cyg many, many more joyful walks!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very pleased to read that Cynus and Sasha continue to do well. Praying that both have much more time that is free of pain!!


----------



## bygcyg

Cygnus has had three doses of Palladia and so far, so good - no stomach upset, no vomiting, same boy. We have a check up on Thursday to do an ultrasound to get a baseline on size of lymph nodes. 
How is Sasha?


----------



## rhansen56

Hi Bygcyg - Sorry its been a while since I've posted...I was up on the North Slope in Alaska on business. Sasha continues to do great, still keeping up with our 2 year old Golden, Ryker. Shes still taking very well to the Palladia, no issues with upset stomach, pooping, or anything like that. So it looks like we're going to escape any serious side effects.

She had her 2 week checkup while I was away and the Oncologist said that the tumor is either slightly smaller or the same size! She still can't feel the tumors in the lympnods, so that's also a great sign! So we're feeling pretty awesome about all of that!! Blood panel showed her Ca+ levels are normal, so again, great news! Only slight issue is that the blood panel revealed that she is very slightly anemic (which is a new finding from her original baseline). The oncologist wasn't concerned about it, but said its something we're going to have to continue to watch it and make sure it doesn't become a problem. She has her 2nd 2 week checkup this Wed so we'll find out more then.

I'm ecstatic that Palladia is working out for Cygnus! So glad that thru this board we're able to share information and gain so much from others experiences which in turn help us help our pups.

I'm really, really thinking lots of positive thoughts that Sasha dog remains healthy and is still healthy enough for a trip we're planning this Aug to go to the Oregon Coast (Cannon Beach). My family has gone there almost every year since I can remember, and I've always wanted to bring the dogs, so this year we're going to! 
Lets hope this Palladia is magic in a bottle and both our dogs do fantastic on it and it gives us as much quality time with them as possible.

I'll be keeping Cygnus in my positive thoughts and hope yall continue to do great! Enjoy every moment!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy to read Cygnus and Sasha are doing well. Sending healing vibes to both.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Sending hugs and prayers for continued good results. Wishing you many happy days ahead. :wave:


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so happy to read that Cygnus and Sasha are doing well. It's great that so much good information was shared.


----------



## bygcyg

I'm thrilled to hear Sasha is doing so well! I love this venue for information, shared experiences and support. It's been so helpful, and while I would prefer that noone had to deal with cancer, it's been nice to share this diagnosis and information with you. 
Cygnus is reponding really well to the Palladia. After his first week, his tumor has shrunk - lymph nodes as well! The mass measured 3.7 x 2.4cm before starting Palladia and measured 1.7 x 1.7cm last Wednesday. I was ecstatic when I heard the news. Cyg is still tolerating the Palladia well; no stomach upset, good energy level. His oncologist is very pleased. Everything I had read said this form of cancer is aggressive and I don't know what the future holds but we are celebrating these good moments. 
I continue to think good thoughts for Sasha and hope your summer plans exceed your expectations. We went to the Oregon coast last summer with Cygnus and a great time on the beach.


----------



## MyBabyElite

Hi everybody 
I do not have a golden retreiver, I have a beautiful staffordshire bull terrier who i love dearly! I am sorry if you feel like i am invading your website but i have been searching and searching for info about anal sac tumours and have found this forum of cygnus and Sasha's story and just wanted to say hello and hope they are doing well. 

I took my dog, Elite to the vets on monday as she was just not herself, i had also found a small lump at her rear end so wanted to get that checked out. The vet has examined her and advised me it could be an anal sac tumour, however has given me antibiotics for her to try first and i am due to take her back on Friday. 

I know its not just an infection, i have been constantly reading different sites about the condition and i know thats what it is. She is ten years old and has slowed dramtically over the last 6-12 months. I love her so much, I have hardly stopped crying since I have realise that I am going to lose her! She is snuggled up to me now as i write this. 

I have been considering our options since my return back from the vets and although I love her dearly, i just cant put her through extensive operations and chemo etc. I think I have decided to let nature take its course as I do not want to make her last few months miserable backwards and forwards to the vets for various procedures!! She had a pyometra last year and not hates vets so much, she gets very stressy. 

How long do you think she will be with me with no operation? Will she just pass away or do i have to make that decision as to say goodbye? 

I know nobody knows for definite, I just have so many questions and dont know what to do for the best! 

Thanks for listening and sorry for invading your website !

Emma x


----------



## rhansen56

Emma - You're not invading at all. We're all dog lovers here. I'm very sorry to hear about your sick pup! I too was in the same situation you are when I first got Sasha's diagnosis and stumbled upon this forum when I was searching for answers.
​ I wish I could give you more answers to your questions but unfortunately I'm not a vet, just an avid dog lover. If your vet hasn't done a rectal exam yet, then that's probably your first move. She should be able to tell if there is a tumor in the sac. By your description it sounds like you can actually already see it on the outside of the anus. I don't have very much experience/knowledge with this beyond what I've read on the internet. If your vet isn't very familiar with cancer or diagnosing cancer then you're best bet is to take your dog to a specialist, ideally an oncologist. They can perform ultrasounds (to see if the cancer has spread to the lymph nods yet...thats the first place this particular cancer seems to spread), rectal exam, and if you want a definitive answer they can do a type of biopsy to tell you for sure if its cancer. Usually any vet worth her salt can tell you based on just a rectal exam if there is a lump (tumor) in the anal glad. From what I understand if there's a lump 9 times out of 10 its cancer. This cancer is aggressive, but there are worse cancers out there that your dog can get. But unfortunately this cancer is fatal. It will spread and it will eventually cause your dog a great deal of discomfort defecating and possibly just getting around on walks or around the house.
​ I have the view that I want my dog to have the best quality of life she has remaining. That's why I went with the oral Chemo drug Palladia. Some dogs respond well to it some don't. It’s a toss up. I've heard of some dogs getting another 10.5 good healthy months who had very advanced cases, but I've also heard stories of dogs that either don't respond at all to the drug (but don't have side effects to the drug) or get side effects right away and have to be taken off the drug. I chose to not go the surgery and radiation rout because it was extremely invasive and I was told the cancer will come back, it was only a matter of time. I was given a time frame of 12-16 months if I went full scale, surgery, radiation, and chem and that wasn’t worth it to me to make sasha go through 2 weeks of recovery from the surgery plus another 4-6 weeks of radation (4-5 times a week). 
But it also depends if the cancer as metastasized (spread to other organs....as I said the lymph nods are the first ones they spread to, then the chest area. I've heard that if the cancer hasn't spread and is isolated to the anal sac only the surgery to remove it is very non invasive and survival rates go up dramatically (I read on the internet that some dogs were still going strong 1.5 years after removing the anal sac tumor and had radiation....but again the cancer had not metastasized).
​ As far as whether you will have to make the choice for when to send your dog to the golden bridge or let nature take its course, I think only you can answer that question. I know in my case I want Sasha to have as many good, healthy, happy months as possible. When she starts to be in obvious signs of pain and discomfort then I know that the time has come for me to help her pass to the golden bridge. Again I don't want my dog to suffer at my expense simply so I can still have her around. Dogs don't think about the future, they think about the now and the moment. So if my Sasha dog is in constant pain and discomfort, then that's something that I could not bear to see her suffer thru just for my own desire to have her around.
No matter what choice you make in treatment or non treatment, you will also question whether you are making the right choice....this is only natural when it comes to a loved one. So if I were you, I would decide what is best for you and best for your pup. To me it’s all about quality of life....but not everyone will feel the same, again it’s a very personal decision that only you alone (and family members) can make, and trust me it’s not an easy one.
​ Again I'm very sorry to hear about your pup and trust me, I know exactly what you're going through. I spend many a weeks spontaneously crying, being depressed and just plain being pissed off about the whole situation. Now that more time has gone by and I've accepted a bit more of the condition, sucked up as much knowledge as possible and chosen a treatment path, I feel better about the situation. It’s still absolutely awful, but now I take more time out of my day to love on Sasha all the more. I make more of a point to plan weekend trips to the beach, or to her favorite swimming spots, or different hiking trails. I'm just trying to make every one of her last moments on this earth be the happiest possible for her.
​ Again I'm very sorry to hear about your situation. This forum has provided me with not only lots of good information, but lots of positive vibes, well wishes, and positive thoughts from all the various members. There are good people on this forum and for that I am forever grateful; this is a wonderful community.​ 
Best wishes,​ Rob​


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Emma, welcome to the forum, I am sorry it is not a happy occasion. Golden or not, doesn't matter, you love your girl and it makes you part of this community, dog lovers.
Sending healing vibes and prayers for Elite, Cygnus and Sasha.


----------



## bygcyg

Dear Emma, I am sorry for not responding sooner. I wrote a lengthy reply yesterday that didn’t post and it’s just as well because Rob’s summation is beautifully written and accurate. 
I am so sorry you’re facing this diagnosis. It’s heartbreaking and overwhelming. I cried for days and then struggled to keep it together at work. I agonized over what to do and asked the same questions as you. Like you and Rob, our decision process has been based on what will offer Cygnus the best quality of life but I also worried that the tumor would cause discomfort if I did nothing. Unfortunately, everything I’ve read has said this is an aggressive form of cancer that is not curable. There is no perfect solution. My husband was better about accepting the do nothing path and enjoy his remaining time and I struggled with feeling like I would let Cygnus down if did that. But Cygnus is happiest when we’re all happy and enjoying the moment, every moment. At some point, when I exhausted myself and researched everything, I stopped crying all the time and decided to make his remaining time as happy, interesting, and healthy as possible. 
I recommend you have Elite checked out by a veterinary oncologist who can do a fine needle aspirate. They insert a thin needle into the anal sac mass and withdraw cells for analysis. It’s not uncomfortable for the dog, requires no sedative, it’s quick and will give you a definitive answer. We also had an ultrasound done at the same time that revealed the cancer had spread to his sublumbar lymph nodes. This is common with this type of cancer. The ultrasound is easy and painless but requires they shave her belly. 
Searching the internet is good. I found veterinary studies and articles that were helpful. I also found the book “Dog Cancer Survival Guide” by Dr’s Dressler and Ettinger to be very helpful. I highly recommend it. It helped me understand the options, the disease and has been a constant reference. It explains all options; drugs, supplements, suggested diets, end of life decisions and explains the disease and what to expect. 
According to my research, if left untreated, on average a dog will survive eight months. With treatment you can sometimes get 6 – 12 – 16 months but it all depends on the dog and if the cancer has metastasized or not. These are averages and I cannot tell you what to specifically expect. Initially I looked into surgery and made the appointment twice – cancelled both times. We decided to enjoy his remaining time but I made a few changes at home. I changed Cyg’s diet to a high-protein, grain free kibble and supplement it with a homemade mash of cooked salmon, sweet potato, blueberries and spinach. There is a lot of research that supports the benefits of antioxidants and omega-3 in a diet. I feel like I may be helping slow the cancer growth. If not, it made me feel better for trying and he loves the food. Getting plenty of sleep and regular exercise is good as well. Two weeks ago we decided to try Palladia – same drug Sasha is using. We give Cyg two pills every other night along with an anti-nausea and over the counter heartburn med which we give him every night. I like Palladia because it requires less time at the vet, as it’s a pill administered at home. But it has its draw backs. You have to handle it carefully with gloves and avoid touching their urine or poop. It’s expensive. The medication costs about $500 a month and the vet visits, ultrasound and blood work also costs about $500 a month. Some dogs don’t tolerate it well. So far we’ve been very fortunate. His mass and lymph nodes reduced in size in the first week but remained the same size the second week. He hasn’t had any noticeable side effects. We got lucky for now but there’s no telling what’s down the road. The Palladia will not cure him but I am hopeful it’ll give us some quality time. 
With anal sac adenocarcinoma, as the mass grows, it’ll restrict the ability to poop. Symptoms may include ‘scooting’ across the lawn. Stool softeners will help with defecation for a time. Eventually, it’ll be uncomfortable and difficult when they cannot relieve themselves. Our Cygnus is big, sweet boy and we want him to live without pain and maintain his dignity and if he reaches this point we’ll help him pass. 
If you have questions or need support, this is a wonderful place to turn to. I’ll do whatever I can to offer suggestions but I urge you to ask a vet or oncologist and if you don’t feel like you’re getting answers seek out another one. 
Jean


----------



## bygcyg

Emma, I should clarify that I don't know if your Elite has this type of cancer and only a vet or oncologist should recommend a fine needle aspirate. I'll be thinking of you. J


----------



## dborgers

bygcyg

I'm so sorry you're facing this. Dogs, unlike most humans, live in the 'now'. He doesn't know he's sick. Whatever makes his tail wag is the right thing to do 

Sounds like you're in good hands with your oncologist. We'll be sending good thoughts your way


----------



## rhansen56

Jean - Absolutely great news about Cygnus!! Sorry for not responding earlier...after I wrote that epic post yesterday I just plain ran out of free time at work. So happy that Palladia is working out and Cygnus is responding SO well! 
Sasha just had her 2nd 2 week evaluation and the tumors are continuing to shrink (moderately). I don't have the exact measurements in front of me, but anything that's negative growth is a win in my book. Heck, I'll even take no growth as a win. Sasha continues to do great on the drug, you'd hardly even know she was on it. The heat is really starting to pour on in Houston so I'm concerned that its going to start sapping Sasha's energy level some (she always has run from tree shade to tree shade ever since she was a puppy). So we're trying to do more water activities and early morning and late evening walks to spare her the dead heat of the day....its hard to be a golden in Texas during the summer  I have to admit I'm a bit jealous that ya'll live up in Seattle....the weather is so beautiful up there!! (I lived in Tacoma for a year during my freshman year of college, I attended UPS). Cygus must love it up there! I'm trying to convince my wife we should move up there, but she thinks anything below 60F is cold...LOL!
Sasha's next apt isn't for another 6 weeks bc the Oncologist is very pleased with the baseline and track record of the last month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed she continues doing amazing and the drug continues to work its magic!! I'll do the same for Cygnus! Take care and enjoy the Seattle summer for Sasha and me!


----------



## MyBabyElite

Hi
Thanks to everyone for the messages and welcomes! I appreciate all of the advice and support. 

Took Elite to the vets this morning to se if the antibiotics had taken any action on a potential infection, which as I expected that hadnt. The vet told me this meant it was a tumour and explained the options about ops etc. I told him I had done some research and decided not to go ahead with operations for various reasons. He asked if I would like him to do a blood test to check for elavated calcium levels etc which of course I did just so we knew what it was. 

So I left Elite there for 20 minutes or so and went for a wlak, had managed to hold myself together in the vets to my surprise, but not so much when i left haha! Any way, when I got back to the vets he told me that her calcium levels were normal, she had raised antibodies but not calcium levels. 

He told me that it may be that she had a severe infection and thats why the antibiotics hadnt worked, he said this was unlikely due to the presentation , size etc of the lump but has given me some more antibiotics to take alongside the original ones and I am to take her back next week (Friday). I know what it is going to say but anything is worth a shot. She hates vets so much, I could hear her crying and yelping from the doorway as i walked in, soooooo loud it made me laugh! Such a attention seeker she is!! 

She has proper milked all the fuss and attention she is getting so I guess you could say she is happy at the moment which is all that matters  

Hope everyone is well  x


----------



## bygcyg

I feel grateful to you for sharing your experience with Sasha and suggesting Palladia only - without surgery. I had suggested to our oncologist trying Palladia first before committing to surgery to see if he'd respond and that was not endorsed - can't tip toe into this pool. When we definitely decided against surgery, I assumed my options were done. Thank you for enlightening me - it truly was like a light bulb went on! Really?! We can still try Palladia??! When we got the news that his tumor shrunk after one week, it was the first time I was aware of feeling really happy and relieved since his diagnosis. Cyg went for a looong evening swim in Lake Washington. It was a jubilant day in the life of anal sacs! 
Houston - geeez, that is hot. Cygnus battles the heat in the summer as well and for the last couple of summers I've always grown concerned about his waning energy level. Then Fall and Winter appear and he's a pup again. We have an appointment on Tuesday to give him a puppy cut which will look a little bizarre with the ultrasound-shaved belly. We get heat, but Houston takes the cake. 
You guys should consider coming up to Seattle this summer and visiting before or after the Oregon Coast trip. Cygnus and Sasha could meet and it would be nice to meet you and your wife - maybe the weather will be stunning and you won't have to mention the nine months of grey drizzle. 

I am thrilled Sasha is responding to Palladia! I hope both Sasha and Cygnus break records!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for all doggies who are fighting this evil.


----------



## bygcyg

It's been a little while since I posted Cyg's progress and thought it might be helpful for others facing this disease to compare our experience. Cyg is ten and was diagnosed with ASA on March 7th. We chose to forego surgery and standard chemo but decided to put him on Palladia five weeks ago. Cyg had an overwhelmingly great reaction the first week with the Palladia when we learned his masses shrunk significantly - more than half. Since then they've grown minimally but we're still smaller than when we started. Cyg had his fifth week check up this morning with our oncologist. Unfortunately, when we arrived and I opened the back car door, he laid back down on the seat and threw up as if to say 'no way, I can't tolerate another check-up'. This is a first and I think he overdid it yesterday - July 4th - helping me pull weeds in the yard without much of a nap. Most days, he sleeps and perks up when I get home from work; raring to eat and go for a walk. All in all he's been tolerating the Palladia fairly well. He's had two minor bouts with diarrhea. I'm not sure if they were caused by the drug or some other culprit. His appetite has been good and he loves going for walks, swimming and playing so I remain hopeful that the Palladia will grace us with some additional quality time. 
Best wishes for all dealing with canine diseases.


----------



## SandyK

Very glad to read that Cyg is still doing well. Enjoy all of your time together!!!


----------



## bygcyg

Cygnus has been taking Palladia for eight weeks and continues to do fairly well. He's sometimes lethargic the day after a treatment but rallies in the evening for a stroll. His mass is stable; no longer shrinking and growing very slowly. His appetite is very good. 
We went for a long walk tonight and then a swim and then more walking. He procrastinates about coming home and I'm enjoying our extended conversations. 
I don't know how long we have with him but neither he nor I are willing to throw in the towel.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad your sweet Cygnus are doing well. Those days you have are so precious, enjoy them to the fullest. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Karen519

*Cygnus*



bygcyg said:


> Cygnus has been taking Palladia for eight weeks and continues to do fairly well. He's sometimes lethargic the day after a treatment but rallies in the evening for a stroll. His mass is stable; no longer shrinking and growing very slowly. His appetite is very good.
> We went for a long walk tonight and then a swim and then more walking. He procrastinates about coming home and I'm enjoying our extended conversations.
> I don't know how long we have with him but neither he nor I are willing to throw in the towel.


Glad that Cygnus is still enjoying life. God Bless you both!


----------



## Karen519

*Cygnus*



bygcyg said:


> Cygnus has been taking Palladia for eight weeks and continues to do fairly well. He's sometimes lethargic the day after a treatment but rallies in the evening for a stroll. His mass is stable; no longer shrinking and growing very slowly. His appetite is very good.
> We went for a long walk tonight and then a swim and then more walking. He procrastinates about coming home and I'm enjoying our extended conversations.
> I don't know how long we have with him but neither he nor I are willing to throw in the towel.


Glad that Cygnus is still enjoying life. God Bless you both!


----------



## rhansen56

Hi everyone - Its been a while since I posted...I've actually been horribly busy, but I had wanted to wait until Sasha had her next apt with the Oncologist. I believe Sasha has been on Palladia now for ~12 weeks, and shes doing remarkably well. She's slowed down a bit, but I really attribute that more to the Houston summer heat than anything else. The Palladia seems to have no effect on her as far as energy levels or spunk...shes the same old Sasha.

She had her 6 week check up and everything looks great. Blood panal showed all normal levels across the board and the tumor in her anal sac either shrank from 2 cm to 1.5 cm or stayed the same (the Oncologist is doing the anal sac tumor by feel, so thats her best assessment). I didn't do a ultra sound this time to look at the lymphnods but our Oncologist still couldn't feel any masses from inside the rectum or outside on the stomach area, so that means they're still at a very manageable level if they can't be felt. We will do an ultrasound on the next 6 week check up and see how they are looking.

Its very odd, Ive almost gotten to the point where I don't feel like Sasha is sick, because her moods are the same, her activity level remains around the same, and her appetite is as veracious as it ever was. Not to say I'm still not enjoying every last second with her, I just feel like I've just past through that stage where ever second its weighing down on me like a ton of bricks and at any moment I could break down in tears. I still enjoy the small things, and Sasha still has been benefiting from lots of treats and extra play time in her favorite places. She pretty much always gets priority now if I have to run a quick errand and I only have room for 1 dog. I think shes rather enjoying this spoiled life style.

Her prognosis has been raised from 1-3 months (which was the initial prognosis) to 6-12 months. I almost have hope that she'll be around this Christmas, but that's up to her and how shes feeling and fate.
Any how, so glad to hear that Cygnus is holding in there and enjoying life. Sounds like he's really enjoying those long swims!

I'll update again after the next checkup or check back in if someone post something or has a question. Thanks again for all the well wishes and positive thoughts, they are always appreciated and needed!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

rhansen56 said:


> Its very odd, Ive almost gotten to the point where I don't feel like Sasha is sick, because her moods are the same, her activity level remains around the same, and her appetite is as veracious as it ever was...
> Her prognosis has been raised from 1-3 months (which was the initial prognosis) to 6-12 months. I almost have hope that she'll be around this Christmas, but that's up to her and how shes feeling and fate.


I am glad Sasha is doing so well. I believe your changed attitude is helping Sasha to feel better. You are more relaxed so she can be too. And nobody knows how long it will last so why don't enjoy what you have.
All these babies affected by that evil, I do not even want to say it loud, are always in my prayers. Best wishes and I hope you enjoy with your girl for very long time.


----------



## Karen519

*Sasha*



rhansen56 said:


> Hi everyone - Its been a while since I posted...I've actually been horribly busy, but I had wanted to wait until Sasha had her next apt with the Oncologist. I believe Sasha has been on Palladia now for ~12 weeks, and shes doing remarkably well. She's slowed down a bit, but I really attribute that more to the Houston summer heat than anything else. The Palladia seems to have no effect on her as far as energy levels or spunk...shes the same old Sasha.
> 
> She had her 6 week check up and everything looks great. Blood panal showed all normal levels across the board and the tumor in her anal sac either shrank from 2 cm to 1.5 cm or stayed the same (the Oncologist is doing the anal sac tumor by feel, so thats her best assessment). I didn't do a ultra sound this time to look at the lymphnods but our Oncologist still couldn't feel any masses from inside the rectum or outside on the stomach area, so that means they're still at a very manageable level if they can't be felt. We will do an ultrasound on the next 6 week check up and see how they are looking.
> 
> Its very odd, Ive almost gotten to the point where I don't feel like Sasha is sick, because her moods are the same, her activity level remains around the same, and her appetite is as veracious as it ever was. Not to say I'm still not enjoying every last second with her, I just feel like I've just past through that stage where ever second its weighing down on me like a ton of bricks and at any moment I could break down in tears. I still enjoy the small things, and Sasha still has been benefiting from lots of treats and extra play time in her favorite places. She pretty much always gets priority now if I have to run a quick errand and I only have room for 1 dog. I think shes rather enjoying this spoiled life style.
> 
> Her prognosis has been raised from 1-3 months (which was the initial prognosis) to 6-12 months. I almost have hope that she'll be around this Christmas, but that's up to her and how shes feeling and fate.
> Any how, so glad to hear that Cygnus is holding in there and enjoying life. Sounds like he's really enjoying those long swims!
> 
> I'll update again after the next checkup or check back in if someone post something or has a question. Thanks again for all the well wishes and positive thoughts, they are always appreciated and needed!


PRAYING FOR SASHA and CYGNUS to keep getting better and better. God Bless them and the people that love them!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to read that Sasha is doing well with the chemo and has a longer prognosis. Also happy that Cygnus is doing well as well. Keeping them both in our thoughts and prayers that you have much more time with them that is free of pain. P.S. take lots of pictures, they are priceless treasure!


----------



## bygcyg

It's been a while since I provided an update on Cygnus and I know I get nervous when I don’t see an entry from some of the Golden’s I’ve been following. 

Cygnus is doing fairly well and enjoyed a fairly cool summer in Seattle. He continues to take the Palladia but has had a few episodes of stomach upset which interrupts the Palladia regimen. We seem to have struck a balance with giving him the drug on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturdays - with two days off. 

I was also finding that I had almost ‘forgotten’ about the cancer in the sense that it wasn’t the first thing to confront me in the morning and I didn’t obsess about Cyg’s poop habits or his appetite. But then he had ten days of stomach upset and we had to stop the Palladia for two weeks and I started worrying about his mass and if our lucky streak had come to an end. I couldn’t wait for him to produce a 'good' poop and it became a topic of conversation among (close) friends. We got beyond that hurdle but I’m still slightly nervous. 

He had his three month check up with an ultrasound tonight. His mass is 2.5 x 2cm – still smaller than when first diagnosed. His appetite is great and he loves swimming whenever possible. My husband and I completely spoil the boy. I love my walks with him and sometimes tell him about my day at work but mostly tell him repeatedly “you’re such a good boy” and recite all the reasons why we love him, not the least of which includes all the things he can do with a tennis ball.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the update, I am glad Cygnus is doing fairly well. Stay positive, talk to him and love him that is the most important. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## rhansen56

So glad to hear that Cygnus is doing so well! Sasha gets the squirts every once in a while so I understand where you come from.
Sasha continues to do well and if anything it seems like her energy level has picked up a bit! She had her 6 week checkup with the Oncologist and got a new ultrasound but I don't know the specifics of it because I'm away on business in Kenya. I've asked my wife to wait to give me all the detailed results because I don't think I could focus on my job out here if it was bad news. I just keep thinking positive thoughts, and hoping that they'll amount to something.
We're finally starting to see some cold fronts make their way thru texas, so I know Sasha will be enjoying the cool morning and evening air.
So glad Cygnus is doing amazing and the tumor is held in check! Take care up there in Seattle!
Regards,
Rob


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi Rob, thanks for bringing back some good news for Sasha. Once when you do all you can on medical side, all is left to think positive and bring some good energy around. Hope when you come back home your wife has good news for you. Sometime no news is good news. Sending positive vibes and prayers for sweet Sasha girl. I am in love with her name.


----------



## bygcyg

Great to hear from you and I always look forward to your Sasha updates. 
The two weeks of constant runny poop for Cyg became nearly all-consuming (is he dehydrated, what will end this cycle, will this be another interupted night-sleep??). We changed back to his old food - Natural Balance with a heap of homemade dog food: a mix of salmon, sweet potato, blueberry and spinach. No immune powders, no table scraps. I think the bland diet and slightly reduce Palladia dose has helped, as far as I know. 
I've noticed an improvement in Cyg's energy as well. He's especially playful in the evening - when I get home, it's cooler and time for a walk. I think he's happier and with the reduction in mass and lymph nodes he's got to feel better. I imagine the same is true for Sasha and I continue to wish you many months with your sweet girl. 
Best of luck in Kenya! That's a distance.


----------



## Goldens4Life

I'm glad to hear Sasha and Cyg are doing well, I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dborgers

I love seeing other dogs _living_ with cancer. Happy to read the good update


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see the updates on Cyg and Sasha. Glad both are doing well and enjoying the cooler weather. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of Cyg and Sasha, you guys did not post for very long time. I hope everything is well and pray for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Cyg and Sasha*

Hoping and praying Cyg and Sasha are doing well-we haven't heard from both of you in awhile.


----------



## bygcyg

Cygnus turned 11 years old on Tuesday, November 6th, an event we didn't think we'd see when he was diagnosed with cancer in March. We showered him with praise, I made frosty paws, we went for an extended walk as election results rolled in and capped off the night with a frosty paw up in bed! We were told to expect 4-6 months without treatment and we’ve been fortunate to have eight months while treating him with Palladia. We consider any additional time to be ‘bonus months, weeks, days’. 
He continues to do relatively well on Palladia; has occasional stomach upset but is happy, playful and enjoys his food! His mass is ‘stable’ at 2.5 x 2.5cm and the cooler temperatures in Seattle have made him especially spunky. 
When we first got Cygnus at 7 weeks old, my husband and I agreed to certain rules: no table scraps, no Cyg on furniture and no expensive surgeries. We broke every rule and he stole our hearts. He’s grown to be a handsome, sweet, loving companion and our relationship with him and each other has evolved because of him. I’m a happier, sillier, more tolerant person because of Cygnus. I don’t take myself or others too seriously - I’ve growled at consultants that haven’t delivered, and I am so appreciative to have this additional time. My husband works from home and they both love the constant companionship. When I come home at the end of the day, Cyg greets me with a whimper muffled by a stuffed animal in his mouth and tail hysterically wagging. He knows our moods, he rejoices when we’re happy, he’s snuggles when we’re tired and he gets especially agitated and wiggly when we’re frustrated. I think he tries to divert our attention from the computer that just crashed or the hot water heater that’s leaking. He’s our amazing golden and we're making this time count.


----------



## dborgers

So happy to read you're all doing so welland that Cygnus is _living_ with cancer. Dogs are so amazing. They live in the now, and little things make them so happy. Ya, we can sure learn a lot from them, can't we? 

Please give Cygnus a happy belly rub from us


----------



## Doug

That is such great news! I wish you continued success with your beautiful boy.


----------



## rhansen56

Hello All!
Sorry I haven't written in a while, life's been insanely busy with work, travel, and everything in between. So glad to hear that Cygnus is doing SO well! That's absolutely amazing and has to be the best feeling in the world that he's beaten the time frame your vet/oncologist gave you!!
Sasha is doing amazing as well! The Texas summer has finally subsided and we're getting the occasional cold front (so basically weather in the 70-80s...lol). The weather has really perked Sasha up and you'd never know she has any tumors. 
I was waiting to write an update after her next vet apt in a few weeks, but I got an email reminding me I've been neglecting the community 
As of Sasha's last apt all tumors have either shrunk very slightly or stayed the same. Its been 6 months now since she was diagnosed and they originally gave her 1-3 months to live, so I feel exceptionally lucky that I've gotten to spend this extra time with her while shes still healthy and loving her morning walks and weekend romps around the disc golf course.
Shes still taking 75mg of Palladia every other day and shes not phased by it at all. Its really one of the more surprising things about this drug. I thought for sure it would make her fell awful or she'd have bad days, but its been nothing of the sort. You'd never know she was taking anything at all. She has an extremely health appetite and still tussles with our 3 year old golden, Ryker. She never misses our morning walks or an opportunity to give a squirrel or cat a run for their money. I'm pretty lucky that we live right next to a bayou with no nearby roads or people so I'm am able to walk the dogs without a lease so they can run around as they please.
I just keep hoping this wondrous drug keeps working its magic and Sasha keep going strong. I remember shortly after she first went on Palladia I was hoping she'd make it till Christmas, now I'm hoping that she'll make it to her B-Day on 3/31!
I'll write another post after her next visit to the oncologist to let you know what the doc says and how the tumors are looking.
Thanks again for all the positive thoughts and well wishes, they are very, very appreciated!! I hope everyone is doing well and I'll talk to yall soon!

Take care!
Rob


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bygcyg and rhansen56 thank you both for great reports, that's all what we wanted to hear that Cygnus and Sasha are doing well. Sending positive vibes and belly rubs to doggies.


----------



## rhansen56

*total summary*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Bygcyg and rhansen56 thank you both for great reports, that's all what we wanted to hear that Cygnus and Sasha are doing well. Sending positive vibes and belly rubs to doggies.


When all is said and done and Sasha has crossed the golden bridge to the land of infinite new smells, fresh grass to roll in, clear blue lakes and streams to swim in, and not so bright squirrels to chase; I plan on writing up a detailed post/report starting with Sashas diagnoses, vet apt, choice options, treatments decided on, and health observations along the way. I plan on making it as complete as possible by getting vet records from both our primary vet as well as our oncologist and including data such as blood work, ultrasounds, xrays, etc.

One of the worst parts about this type of cancer is I couldn't find hardly any first hand information about it when it came to goldens. This thread was the first one I found (after lots and lots of search) that had a golden with the same type of cancer. Not only has the community helped me mentally and emotionally, its really helped me understand the process.

One of Sasha's legacies I would like to leave is a fresh post with all of the info I spoke of above. That way hopefully someone who gets the dreaded "C word" from their vet about their golden will find this and have an idea of what to expect and what options there are out there.

If it can help just one person not feel as completely lost as I did for the first few weeks, then I think that would make Sasha (and me by proxy) feel like some good has come out of all of this.

Thanks again to everyone out here on the board with their positive thoughts, encouraging posts, and information. Without this board, I believe this experience would be so much worse. 

So again, thank you so very much, you all are amazing people and you have my deepest gratitude! 

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



rhansen56 said:


> When all is said and done and Sasha has crossed the golden bridge to the land of infinite new smells, fresh grass to roll in, clear blue lakes and streams to swim in, and not so bright squirrels to chase; I plan on writing up a detailed post/report starting with Sashas diagnoses, vet apt, choice options, treatments decided on, and health observations along the way. I plan on making it as complete as possible by getting vet records from both our primary vet as well as our oncologist and including data such as blood work, ultrasounds, xrays, etc.
> 
> One of the worst parts about this type of cancer is I couldn't find hardly any first hand information about it when it came to goldens. This thread was the first one I found (after lots and lots of search) that had a golden with the same type of cancer. Not only has the community helped me mentally and emotionally, its really helped me understand the process.
> 
> One of Sasha's legacies I would like to leave is a fresh post with all of the info I spoke of above. That way hopefully someone who gets the dreaded "C word" from their vet about their golden will find this and have an idea of what to expect and what options there are out there.
> 
> If it can help just one person not feel as completely lost as I did for the first few weeks, then I think that would make Sasha (and me by proxy) feel like some good has come out of all of this.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone out here on the board with their positive thoughts, encouraging posts, and information. Without this board, I believe this experience would be so much worse.
> 
> So again, thank you so very much, you all are amazing people and you have my deepest gratitude!
> 
> Regards,
> Rob


Rob: This is just beautiful and I pray that you have many more quality times with Sasha. When you write this, you will help SOMEONE else faced with the same type of cancer in their dog, so much!! God Bless you for that!!


----------



## Karen519

*ByCyg*

Bycyg

So glad to hear you are still spending quality time with Cygnus!!


----------



## Doug

Yes beautifully said Rob.

I would encourage you to start your thread now and share what you have learned today. It sounds like you have things to offer to dogs who are going through this right now. It will be difficult to muster up the mental strength once Sascha has gone. You could offer a summarising post once she has gone will all of the key info. ...That is my plan anyway.
Looking forward to hearing more about your trials and tribulations on this road that sadly many of us find themselves on. In the meantime it sounds like you have plenty more sunny days to enjoy with Sascha. Good luck!


----------



## bygcyg

Wishing everyone a happy Thanksgiving and best wishes for their Goldens! 
As Rob said, this forum has helped us tremendously to make the best decisions in treating and dealing with Cyg's cancer. This is such a wonderful source of support and information. Thank you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending you and Cyg very good thoughts that you have a wonderful Thanksgiving that is uneventful and enjoyable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

rhansen56 said:


> When all is said and done and Sasha has crossed the golden bridge to the land of infinite new smells, fresh grass to roll in, clear blue lakes and streams to swim in, and not so bright squirrels to chase; I plan on writing up a detailed post/report starting with Sashas diagnoses, vet apt, choice options, treatments decided on, and health observations along the way. I plan on making it as complete as possible by getting vet records from both our primary vet as well as our oncologist and including data such as blood work, ultrasounds, xrays, etc.
> 
> One of the worst parts about this type of cancer is I couldn't find hardly any first hand information about it when it came to goldens. This thread was the first one I found (after lots and lots of search) that had a golden with the same type of cancer. Not only has the community helped me mentally and emotionally, its really helped me understand the process.
> 
> One of Sasha's legacies I would like to leave is a fresh post with all of the info I spoke of above. That way hopefully someone who gets the dreaded "C word" from their vet about their golden will find this and have an idea of what to expect and what options there are out there.
> 
> If it can help just one person not feel as completely lost as I did for the first few weeks, then I think that would make Sasha (and me by proxy) feel like some good has come out of all of this.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone out here on the board with their positive thoughts, encouraging posts, and information. Without this board, I believe this experience would be so much worse.
> 
> So again, thank you so very much, you all are amazing people and you have my deepest gratitude!
> 
> Regards,
> Rob


Rob, that's what our goldens teach us, to spread unconditional love, understanding and support to those we have never met before.
Hope your new thread helps the others. 
I pray Cygnus and Sasha stay with their dear families for long time to come.


----------



## rhansen56

Hi All! Just wanted to wish everyone a belated Merry Winter Holidays and a Happy New Year! Life is good in the Hansen household down in Texas. Sasha is doing very well and both of her tumors are currently stable. Blood panels keep coming back in the normal range except for being very slight anemic. Dr says this is nothing to worry about, but something we need to watch. The cooler weather has certainly continued to give Sasha lots of spunk and she really enjoys her morning walks down at by the bayou and games of disc golf on the weekends.

I found an interesting article I thought a lot of you might be interested in (I'm sure probably some of you have already heard about this, possibly involved in it and its probably already in another thread on this forum, but I figured I'd share anyway just in case some haven't read about it). Its basically a large scale scientific study of a lifetime of Goldens to better understand cancer and how to prevent and treat it. Here is the link in case any of you are interested:
Golden retrievers key to lifetime dog cancer study - Houston Chronicle

Really glad to see that Cgy is doing so well and is also enjoying the cooler weather! Take care all!


----------



## bygcyg

So glad to hear Sasha is doing well and enjoying the cooler weather. It's about the same for Cyg. He went swimming today in Lake Washington and had Palladia tonight. He's tired and sleeping off a busy weekend. He's loving the cool weather and we're loving our time with him. Grateful everyday that he's happy and active.


----------



## Karen519

*Sasha and Cyg*

So glad to hear that Sasha and Cyg are doing well!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope that Sasha and Cyg are doing well, sending positive vibes for good time.


----------



## bygcyg

Thank you for the positive thoughts and checking in. We had our monthly check up last Wednesday and it included an ultrasound – which usually occurs every three months to monitor his masses (anal sac adenocarcinoma mass and sublumbar lymph nodes). We delayed our ultrasound check up by five months. We had a great Christmas with Cyg and didn’t want to know if there was bad news so we waited until February. His masses have increased. (September mass measurement was 2.4 x 1.9cm and 2.2cm for the sublumbar lymph nodes. February mass measurement is 3.2 x 2.4cm and 3.5 x 2.7cm for the nodes.) Our oncologist is suggesting we consider a different chemo protocol to see about slowing the disease further:
 Mitoxantrone (IV), carboplatin (IV) or melphalan (pill) are the suggested meds or we can continue with the Palladia for a bit longer and reconsider down the road. 
I’ve been reading about mitoxantrone and carboplatin but haven’t found anything on melphalan yet. One reason we chose Palladia was that it’s a pill administered at home which means less time for Cyg to spend at the vet. We’ve had some upset stomach issues with Palladia but in general we’ve had surprisingly good results for about eight months. Cygnus has been enjoying the chilly Seattle winter with walks every day, swimming, trips to snow and taking over the majority of the bed at night.
Cyg’s quality of life is paramount for us in making this decision. Has anyone had a better experience with one of these drugs over the other?


----------



## hubbub

bygcyg said:


> Thank you for the positive thoughts and checking in. We had our monthly check up last Wednesday and it included an ultrasound – which usually occurs every three months to monitor his masses (anal sac adenocarcinoma mass and sublumbar lymph nodes). We delayed our ultrasound check up by five months. We had a great Christmas with Cyg and didn’t want to know if there was bad news so we waited until February. His masses have increased. (September mass measurement was 2.4 x 1.9cm and 2.2cm for the sublumbar lymph nodes. February mass measurement is 3.2 x 2.4cm and 3.5 x 2.7cm for the nodes.) Our oncologist is suggesting we consider a different chemo protocol to see about slowing the disease further:
> Mitoxantrone (IV), carboplatin (IV) or melphalan (pill) are the suggested meds or we can continue with the Palladia for a bit longer and reconsider down the road.
> I’ve been reading about mitoxantrone and carboplatin but haven’t found anything on melphalan yet. One reason we chose Palladia was that it’s a pill administered at home which means less time for Cyg to spend at the vet. We’ve had some upset stomach issues with Palladia but in general we’ve had surprisingly good results for about eight months. Cygnus has been enjoying the chilly Seattle winter with walks every day, swimming, trips to snow and taking over the majority of the bed at night.
> Cyg’s quality of life is paramount for us in making this decision. Has anyone had a better experience with one of these drugs over the other?


My girl has had 5 of 6 rounds of Carboplatin as treatment for the same cancer. Her treatments have been spaced 21-25 days apart (due to weekends/holidays). They Carboplatin is administered via IV and she's usually in the back for no more than an hour. Approximately 24 hours post chemo, she seems very nauseated, listless, etc. Initially she was given Cerenia to cope with these symptoms, but there was little improvement. They then added Ondansetron which helped tremendously - however, it did cause her to lose anal tone while it is in her system (there was no record of this type reaction, but we're just dealing with the incontinence issue for the few days each time until the nausea passes and continuing with the meds).

Our situation is a bit different in that her mass was much smaller when it was discovered (and removed) and there was no spread to the sublumbar lymph nodes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Cyg, hope you have good time.


----------



## bygcyg

We're giving the melphalan a try and he's been on it for almost a week. It's a relatively new drug; successful in treating other types of cancer but no research in treating this type of cancer. We've been fairly happy with the Palladia but the masses are growing and we hoping this drug might attack the cancer from another angle. The first few days on melphalan, Cyg appeared to be fatigued but yesterday he was fairly energetic. We'll give this a try for two weeks and get blood work done. We're thinking we can always go back to treating him with Palladia if this doesn't make a difference or he can't tolerate it well. 
He's showing his age and arthritis is slowing him down but his appetite is very good and he's enjoying his walks and swimming. March 8th will be one year since his diagnosis and we didn't think we'd have this extra time with him. We're going to a snowy, eastern Washington resort and dig in the snow to celebrate.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad that he is doing well. Snow treat is going to be really special one, go have a good time there.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*



bygcyg said:


> We're giving the melphalan a try and he's been on it for almost a week. It's a relatively new drug; successful in treating other types of cancer but no research in treating this type of cancer. We've been fairly happy with the Palladia but the masses are growing and we hoping this drug might attack the cancer from another angle. The first few days on melphalan, Cyg appeared to be fatigued but yesterday he was fairly energetic. We'll give this a try for two weeks and get blood work done. We're thinking we can always go back to treating him with Palladia if this doesn't make a difference or he can't tolerate it well.
> He's showing his age and arthritis is slowing him down but his appetite is very good and he's enjoying his walks and swimming. March 8th will be one year since his diagnosis and we didn't think we'd have this extra time with him. We're going to a snowy, eastern Washington resort and dig in the snow to celebrate.


Praying the melphalan works for Cyg!


----------



## rhansen56

I'm very sorry to hear that the masses are once again growing. I haven't heard of the treatments that you mentioned so I'll be interested to see how they work and how cgy reacts to them. I'll keep lots of positive vibes coming his and your way.
I've been delaying an ultrasound for sasha as well. I figure once the heat starts to set in she'll probably enjoy having a shaved belly, so we'll do the ultra then.
Best of luck with the new treatments, do take care!


----------



## gbt11162

My 7 1/2 year old Boxer / Belgian Belgian shepard mix, Ben had anal gland adenocarcinoma in August of 2011, had a tumor the size of a golf ball removed and then 3 rounds of chemo, he has been very active and symtom free until just recently it was discovered he had another large tumor and a smaller one, to make a long story short, we consulted with a surgeon and oncologist and were told there was no cure and even surgery, radiation/ chemo would only prolong things by 4-6 months. On returning to our regular vet, they removed the larger tumor ( the size of a tennis ball)and in a couple of weeks are hopefully going to remove the smaller one. Then on to a few rounds of chemo.


----------



## Allie

bygcyg said:


> We're giving the melphalan a try and he's been on it for almost a week. It's a relatively new drug; successful in treating other types of cancer but no research in treating this type of cancer. We've been fairly happy with the Palladia but the masses are growing and we hoping this drug might attack the cancer from another angle. The first few days on melphalan, Cyg appeared to be fatigued but yesterday he was fairly energetic. We'll give this a try for two weeks and get blood work done. We're thinking we can always go back to treating him with Palladia if this doesn't make a difference or he can't tolerate it well.
> He's showing his age and arthritis is slowing him down but his appetite is very good and he's enjoying his walks and swimming. March 8th will be one year since his diagnosis and we didn't think we'd have this extra time with him. We're going to a snowy, eastern Washington resort and dig in the snow to celebrate.


I went three years ago to Pullman to have Allie treated for chondrosarcoma and the vets there and the students there are awesome! If you haven't been yet - you will love the the way you are treated with compassion and the way your dog is treated with state of the art medicine! You can tell I absolutely adore them there.
I wish you and Cyg the best while you are there - I had to travel in January back and forth and it was dicey once over the pass but I think we are over the worst of it.


----------



## RiddicksDad

I am not a GR owner. Riddick is a 10 year old Chow Akita mix I rescued from a kill shelter. He was there the limit, and they put off putting him down for a month because the employees liked him... but he was too old (about a year), dog aggressive, and a chow so no one wanted him...when I picked him up, the employees actually cried. 

That was about 9 years ago.





He was just diagnosed with this TODAY and on Monday we have a visit with the onc.

This thread, shockingly, is maybe the best resource I have found on the internet. As bad as that is, it is great to have.


Thanks 


The worst part for me is...
They gave him about 2 months. My wedding is in 3 and a half. I am worried about treating it at all, extending his life and having him die right before, or be at his sickest when we get married. We have already decided to forgo the honeymoon to pay for his care.

This thread gives me hope that if we do treat it we might be able to have a happy wedding     5 months would kick the crap out of 0-4 months.




Anyway, Again, I really appreciate the forum and this thread. Thank you guys so much for the sagas. I hope for the best for your familys'.


----------



## Karen519

*RiddicksDad*

RiddicksDad

I am so very sorry that your boy and you have to go through this.
Glad you found this forum.
I would hold on to him and let him do everything he likes to do,eat everything he wants to, and be there with him at the end. That is all our dogs ever want from us.


----------



## PrincessDi

So very sorry that Riddick was diagnosed with this terrible disease, especially at such a happy time for you. D


----------



## bygcyg

When Cyg was diagnosed we had no idea how long we had but the impression was not long. We were crushed but took a little time to understand the disease and options. I'm glad you're going to see an oncologist and I'm hoping you have options. We had a great, immediate (3 weeks) response with Palladia - a pill form of chemo. I hope the same for you. 
I'm sorry this is all happening as you prepare to get married. I'd try to find someone now who can stay with Riddick on your wedding day as a back up. Best wishes!! Cyg's mom.


----------



## bygcyg

Dear Riddick's Dad, Please stay in touch and let us know how things go. This is a wonderful forum with a lot of support and advice. My response this morning was a bit rushed: not sure I was clear about finding someone to stay with Riddick on your wedding day. We have a local dog-sitter stop by to let Cyg out when we know we'll be busy. Cyg loves her and she knows his health history. It could be helpful for you to have someone who can do the same for you especially on your wedding day. 
I'm hopeful you'll have some extra time with Riddick. J


----------



## rhansen56

*words of advice*

Riddicks Dad - I'm glad you were able to find this forum. I'm sure after reading it you know I felt exactly the same way you do now. Very helpless, endless searching for information and coming up pretty much dry on my searches. I found various articles or definitions of what this type of cancer was, but no real way to fight it. I felt clueless and helpless, which in retrospect was the worst part about this whole experience. I didn't know whether to cry, scream at inanimate objects, shake my fists at the gods, or do all at the same time. I stumbled across this thread and forum, by happen chance. Google picked up a few words out of the title of this thread and there it was, result number 14 or 18 or something like that. And let me tell you, it has been a freaking god sent! The people on here are extremely supportive, knowledgeable and most have been through the dreaded "C" word with at least one of their dogs. Many will offer advice, words of encouragement, stories of how they dealt with it, and how they've recovered after.

I'll try to offer you as much of the above as I can from what I've gone through and what my main thought process was when making my decisions on how to fight this cancer.

I guess I'll start with my main thought process, since it has been my guiding principle through all this. The quality of life for my dog is more important than my own happiness through having her around just a month longer. I'd rather my dog be happy and have a great quality of life, then watching her suffer more days than she is healthy. That was and still is my main thought process when it comes to decisions.

When Sasha was first diagnosed it was by complete random chance. She had an elevated Ca+ level in her yearly blood work. 1.5 weeks later and 2 vet visits later, I got the news, anal sac cancer. And not just anal sac cancer, but cancer that had metastasized to the lymph nods. My vet made some phone calls and I was given the diagnoses, 1-3 months, tops. I still remember where I was when I got that phone call.

My wife and I had just gotten married (we were married for about 6 months) when I got the diagnoses. Sasha was our dog, but she was my baby. I raised her from a pup when I was a sophomore in college and shes been with me ever since. There was no where I didn't go that she didn't follow. She even went on week long backpacking trips with me. She was my bestfriend who was never to busy to go out and play a game of disc golf with me, run by my side while I go out mountain biking, or just relaxing in a watering hole by my house. I had told myself when I first got her that by the time I would even need to think about having to loss her, "I'd be old as sh!t". Well apparently, I am now old as sh!t....

We made an apt with Gulf Coast Veterinary Specialists located in Houston, TX. We first saw a wonderful surgeon who laid out it out for me. BC it had spread to the lymph nods it was a very difficult surgery and risky. There was a chance she would bleed out on the table. If it was just the anal sac, that surgery would have been quite simple and a weeks recovery. Recovery time for the lymph nod plus anal sac would be about a month, followed by tri-weekly visits for radiation and chemo. She would have to spend 3 days a week, all day at the vet. Plus she would be in quite a bit of pain from the recovery. She gave Sasha about 1 year of quality life if we went this rout (minus the 1 month of recovery). This is not what I wanted for my dog. The surgery alone would be about $11,000 (not including the meds to follow).

We next went and saw an oncologist who suggested Palladia by Pfizer. It was the first cancer drug approved for dogs. She said she had seen dogs respond really well to it, and dogs who had to be taken off of it within the first few weeks bc of the side effects. Some of the side effects sounded pretty awful. There was just no way of knowing. As far as how much more time it would get us, she couldn't answer that either. She had seen a golden who was further along than Sasha make it 10 months on palladia alone. So she guessed we'd probably have 3-6 months of good time left on palladia. Again I considered my driving thought for this form of treatment. It was non-invasive, I could take her off of it if it had adverse affects, and it would give Sasha quality of life and me quality time with her. So this was the treatment I choose. That being said, its not cheap. About $650-850 a month....it varies bc I include the vet visits costs, the blood work with each visit and the occasional ultrasounds. 
Still this rout sounded like one at the end of the day I could look back and say, "yeah I made the right decision for my dog and don't regret a thing". This was something else I forgot to mention. The feeling that you would be making the wrong choice and would later regret it. Make sure that whatever choice you make, its something you feel like in the long run you'll be happy with. As I said, my driving force was the happiness and quality of life for my dog. So this was the rout I went.

This is where this forum and thread in particular really came in handy. Well it came in handy way before then, because of all the information I learned from BygCgy's experiences and everyone elses comments. When I started getting information from my vets, BygCgy and I bounced treatment options off each other and what our particular surgeon or oncologist had told us. She hadn't heard of the option of going the palladia only rout without surgery, so she decided to try it as well. It was really nice to be able to talk to someone who was going through the same thing I was and get ideas for treatments and just how we'd approach our dogs end of life treatment (I still hate thinking of it like that, but I'll tell you the more time that passes you start to forget your dog is sick...). I'm forever grateful to BygCgy and I know this would have been so much worse had I not found this board and thread.

Sasha was diagnosed the first week of May 2012. As of today, she has never had any ill effects from the medication, never lost her appetite, has never lost a bounce in her step (she actually gain a few bounces when the weather cooled down during fall and winter), and has never had any bad days. She still goes swimming and plays disc golf with me, although her days of mountain biking and long hiking trips are past her. 
As of her last vet apt (Nov) her anal sac tumor was still stable (it had originally shrunk some when going on the medications, as well as her tumors in lymph nods). I haven't had an ultrasound recently, but the last one showed the tumors were also stable. I've been waiting for summer to come so she'll have a smooth tummy and escape some of the summer heat that way. I have this unshakable feeling that I'm going to lose her this summer because of how hard summers are in Texas. But she made it through one already, so why not another one...who knows. I don't know what the record is for survival on this medication, but I feel SO lucky for every health month I've gotten. Way worth the 650-850$ a month. Its made me appreciate every little second with her and actually appreciate more than her just being there. Its encouraged me to get her out to some new places, do some swimming and exploring in places she hasn't sniffed yet. In reality, this horrible illness actually made me appreciate my darling Sasha more than I think I would otherwise. Looking back on everything I can honestly say that if this hadn't happen, I wouldn't have made time for some of those outings and car trips. Or taken as many pictures. Or appreciated when she came up to me while I was watching TV with her favorite disc golf disc in her mouth....instead of just patting her on the head and going back to TV, I now turn the TV off and go play catch for a while. It's really made me appreciate the time I've had and feel very lucky and grateful for it.

So my advice to you, is write down what is really important to you/family and for your dog. Write down what your guiding principle will be for making decisions for his treatment . Figure out what makes the most finance sense for you. I feel very lucky I was able to afford this medication as its been amazing, but I realize that not everyone can. Do what is in your limits and feel good about your choices. And make choices that in 3 years time you won't regret. Enjoy the time you have with your dog and make sure to do those extra special things for him. Make the extra time for those things. Speaking from the experience of working 50 hours a week, traveling 1/4 of the year, and constantly working to be the best husband I can be (and I don't even have kids yet!), I know making extra time is hard....

I know this couldn't have come at a worse time for you, with your wedding right around the corner and I couldn't feel worse for you. I don't know what I would have done had I found out about Sasha's cancer 6 months earlier right before my wedding. Its just awful, so again, my heart goes out to you. 
One piece of advice I'll give you is don't let this over shadow your wedding. I know that seems like an impossible task, and I know that right now I feel kinda ridiculous saying it. When I found out Sasha had cancer my world felt like it was collapsing and I thought I'd have only a month left with her. I had convinced myself of it, and continued to let me world fall around me and just felt awful, letting it permeate through every aspect of my life. 
What I'm getting at is, while you know your time with you dog is limited at this point, you don't know for sure how much time that will be. I thought I'd have 1 month, tops 3 months. Right now we're still going strong and about to hit 11 months with her still totally happy and health. No one can make any promises, guaranties, or spot on predictions.
If your wedding is anything like mine was, then its got to be one of the most important days of your life. Try to focus on that and enjoy it as much as possible. You can never have another wedding day, well "first" wedding day. So make it count. Make that the one day you push everything else aside and focus on just you and the love of your life and your family around you. When the next day comes, then you can go back to fighting cancer, but take this one day and enjoy it to its fullest. Again, don't look back and have regrets.

Feel free to contact me anytime you need any info, advice, or just some encouragement. Everyone on this board is here for you, so good luck with your vet apt and I hope you get encouraging news. Being informed is the best thing you can do at this point. So learn as much as you can, and you'll make the best decisions possible for both your dog, yourself, and your well being. Good luck!
Regards,
Rob
PS-Here is a picture from last weekend. My younger golden, Ryker, is on the left and Sasha is on the right.


----------



## RiddicksDad

rhansen56 said:


> Riddicks Dad - ...


*first question: Did you do the radiation + Palladia, or just Palladia?*









That is an interesting story:

Riddick is just about the same...

I got him between leaving the Marines and starting college... But I got him as a rescue from a kill-shelter. 

I am the Sr. guy in Revenue Operations so I get hammered with work at the end of the month, and especially at the end of the quarter, and of course we find out on Saturday before the quarter ends 

Luckily the oncologist is on my way to work (I have a 50 mile commute, each way, so having it be on the way was great). 




Originally we were led to believe that surgery on the Anal Sac tumor was possible, and with Chemo only, we might get 18 months. That was about 14k all in (including the 18 months of checks/drugs, etc). We figured that was best, because the "palliative" care was about 7K all in (including CT scan for radiation etc) and Palladia, so double the cost for what sounded like an extra year.

Turns out he has the same spread, and we were told the same thing (operable, but risky and a big price jump, and the cost then jumped well into the mid 20K region.). Right before I find that out, I realize I made a MASSIVE accounting error back in January (not reported yet, but still the kind of thing you normally get fired for)... 

It was not until the end of the day that I realized that the screw up I made was not carried over so it was local and fixable.



So, we just started Palladia on Friday (~$800 a month all-in to start). We got the CT scan (~$1800. We are waiting to see what the radiation plan is (Another ~$2300). He is on prednisone for his Calcium, and some other IV drug every three weeks so I dont have to take him potty in the middle of the night... :crossfing


What is funny is that he had started getting cloudy eyes, and had a hard time seeing... Since starting treatments, his eyes have cleared up so much he stops walking and just looks around like its the first time his eyes have ever worked...  



Honestly, though, I cant afford the Palladia indefinitely, I am now stuck between hoping he he survives a good amount of time, and hoping I dont have to stop treatment because of money.


Also, it makes me a little sick spending this much on my dog, while so many people are not able to have such a luxury... 



Finally, however, my mom took the family out for dinner, and it turns out she spent this much (aside for the continuous Palladia) on her dogs ACL surgery :doh: So that made me feel that this was not such a bad financial decision.


----------



## bygcyg

We celebrated one year since Cyg’s diagnosis with a trip to Eastern Washington to stroll in the woods, swim in a river, eat rib bones and pamper our lucky boy. We’ve been so grateful to have this extra time with Cygnus. Getting that diagnosis was initially heart breaking but it’s made us so appreciative of his good days, patient with his bad and understanding of his limitations. We never thought we’d still have him today and we keep hoping for a little more.

We switched his chemo med from Paladia to Melphalan (a chemo pill) in mid-February. There isn’t any documentation to suggest Melphalan is effective in fighting this specific cancer but we knew the masses were growing slowly with the Palladia and decided to give this new drug a try. If nothing else, I’m hoping it might help further research or documentation of its effectiveness. 

For the first two weeks, it’s prescribed to give two pills a day. Then taper to one pill a day indefinitely. The two pills a day were knocking him out; no energy and increased arthritis pain in his shoulder. We were treating the arthritis with two painkillers – tramadol and gabapentin, and still he was struggling. We made it ten days on the two pills and reduced then to one pill a day. With one pill a day, he’s a new dog and has been doing remarkably well! He has more energy than he’s had in roughly two years. He’s peppy, hopping, playful and opinionated! If I’m not out the door with him for a walk by 8:30pm he’s in my face woofing. Also very vocal about treats - they should be given liberally, apparently. 

Melphalan is made at a compounding pharmacy and has to be kept refrigerated. It’s overnighted to us in a Styrofoam container with ice packs. I think it’s about $150 for 40 pills with shipping – can’t remember. With Palladia we had to give him pre-meds of ondansitron and pepsid. The melphalan does not require any pre-med or anti-nausea protocol. We’re also able to go back to giving him Rimydel, an anti-inflammatory, to treat his arthritis instead of the painkillers. So we have significantly less pill bottles on our kitchen counter which makes me feel better about all the meds he’s taking. 

He’s had two oncology check-ups since starting this drug and the masses are stable. It’s hard to know what that means without an ultrasound and we have to wait another month for that. His Dr. is impressed with his condition so far. We remain hopeful that he’ll muddle through the summer and who knows…


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read that Cyg is doing so good. Congrats for the year mark and here is looking forward to many more!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great report! Happy one year anniversary! I am so glad you get this extra time with your boy. Sasha is celebrating one year anniversary too. I know you do not spend so much time on the forum, so you and Sasha's dad (rhansen56) to put so much info about their treatments is really appreciated. Wish you many happy years with your sweet boy.


----------



## RiddicksDad

bygcyg said:


> We celebrated one year since Cyg’s diagnosis


This made my day 

Thank you for this thread and taking the time to share all the experiences you have had in such personal detail.

It has helped me in coping tremendously.


----------



## rhansen56

*Sasha 1 year anny*

Hello all! Sorry its been a while since I've posted anything on the forum...life has been incredibly busy with work and travel.

I'm so glad to hear that everyone is doing so well and it's very interesting to hear about the new treatment cgynus is on. I may have to look into that down the road.

Right now Sasha is doing great and continuing to exceed our oncologist and primary vets expectations. She had a full ultrasound in April and all her masses are remaining stable with no signs that the cancer has metastasized anywhere else. She hit her one year diagnosed mark earlier this May. I still can't believe she's responded so remarkably to Palladia! She remains her happy, perky, full of energy self....lets just hope this holds through the rough summer months of Houston.

Not a whole lot else to report, just really glad that Sasha is still full of energy and life! I hope everyone else is doing well!

Take care!


----------



## RiddicksDad

Riddick died last night suddenly.

He had upset tummy symptoms on Monday, and was fine Tuesday (we bough a months worth of food Tuesday night... still unopened  ), good for gobbling his chicken and rice, and draining his water, a long walk (he refused to turn around, just wanted to keep on keeping on). Wednesday when I got home though, he was not able to stand, or move, and had lost consciousness at some point during the day.

We rushed him to the Emergency attached to our oncologists office. We had to carry him in. Turned out *something* happened with secondary cancer causing really heavy internal bleeding. So bad they would not take him off the machines until his "family" (my sister, and parents) could arrive (we leave him with them whenever we go out of town, so they are pretty close to him).

When they went to put him down, he managed to walk to us and lay his head on my lap, he fought to stay conscious to the very end, moving his eyebrows and looking around every time we told him he was a good boy. When my dad walked in, he stood up but couldn't take the step towards him... finally, we let him go.

They said he likely would not have made it through the night to see the oncologist, and that IF he was healthy, he might have survived exploratory surgery to stop the bleeding.

Funny enough, when we got off the freeway and he could tell where we were, he got happy, stood up and wagged his tail. He always LOVED going to the vet. It was one of his favorite places to be. 



In the end here is what we did:
we found out about the cancer on April first.
We found out it had spread to his lymph nodes a couple days later.
We found out it had spread to his lungs when we got his CT scan for radiation. 
6 weeks ago we started radiation, 4 treatments. We were supposed to come back today for his two week check up. He didnt make it 
After his last treatment, he got moderate/bad burns around his butt, causing him to have to wear a hood, all kinds of extra medication, pain etc.
We did Paladia from as soon as we could and had tremendous results. It shrank his tumors significantly, and he was generally happy, maybe he lost a half step, but he was still himself the entire time.
The prognosis after radiation was very good. The doctor said she thought he had several months left.
In the end something new they had not seen killed him...


If I had to do it over, I cant say I would do it different. We gave him the best shot we could given surgery for the tumor was off the table. He had a GREAT quality of life right until the day he died. He had one "bad day" on Monday, but did a 3 mile "hike" around a lake on Sunday... Even on Wednesday he unlocked and "opened" our front door (we tie it closed from the outside to prevent him escaping), and in the morning he tried to "fight" every dog he saw, as usual  Like every other day we have had him.


I dont think we are getting another pup for a while. Thank you guys so much for giving us enough hope to give him a great last couple of months. We would have been freeked out and upset him if it was not for this site. I am posting here before telling most of the people we actually know. Thank you guys SOOO much for being here and having this thread. 


My girlfriend is scheduled to run her first Marathon on Sunday. our bachelor/ette parties are the weekend after. I think our Rid's final good guy deed was giving us a chance to say goodbye to him before all the big events started


----------



## Dutchie

First; I'm so sorry for your loss RiddicksDad. I cried when I read your post.

I'm no Golden Retriever owner either. I found this forum/thread when I was searching for information about anal sac adenocarcinoma. My 10-year old Dutch Sheepdog was diagnosed with anal sac adenocarsinoma last Monday. Mina, my dog, she turned 10 in the end of April, so I decided to take her to the vet for a full check-up. There had been nothing wrong with her; she had been eating and drinking well, poop was looking normal, she was playful and happy 10-year old dog with no health issues what so ever. We had been so lucky to have a healthy dog like her. But because of her age I thought it would be a good idea to have a thorough check-up so if something did show up we might catch it in time.

Vet did a rectal examination and found a mass. What a shock it was! Vet then proceeded with x-ray, ultrasound and blood tests. X-ray and ultrasound showed that what ever the mass is, it hadn't spread to anywhere else. Blood test showed nothing abnormal. Mina was scheduled for biopsy a few days later. Tumor biopsy was taken 2 weeks ago and on Monday we got results: anal sac anedocarcinoma. Such a shock especially as Mina hadn't had any symptoms at all!

Vet went through the treatment options with me; surgery combined with radiation & chemo. But she was also realistic when she told me about the possible outcomes of treatments. Mina's tumor is in a difficult place and therefore it's going to complicated to remove. The problem also is that the nearest veterinary clinic where there is a veterinary surgeon who can perform this kind of tumor removal and where my dog can receive radiation and chemo therapy is about 1000km / 620 miles away. Yes, we live in a remote part of the country... 

Due to Mina's age, possible complications due to surgery, the possibility of lengthening Mina's life by only few months and our remote location, I decided not to proceed with the surgery and radiation&chemo. I don't want my dog to suffer more than she needs to, traveling hundreds and hundreds of miles every couple of weeks for several months to the vet is not what I want to put my dog through. Now we are just going to enjoy the time we have together. Run and play outside, go swimming, hike on the mountains. Mina is allowed to do what ever she likes 

I have cried so much but now I feel more positive after reading your stories. Cygnys and Sasha have given me hope that Mina will be with me a bit longer than I had first thought when we heard the diagnosis. Mina's tumor is approximately 2,5-3cm in diameter and it's right inside of her rectal. At some point it will make passing poop difficult so I have started feeding her food that keeps her stool soft. 

I definitely have to call the vet on Monday and ask about the Palladia! It sounds promising and I checked that it is also available in this country where I live.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

RiddicksDad, I am very sorry to read about Riddick's passing. He was not golden but a dog with golden heart like they all are. Hope you will come back to us one day to talk about your new dog, maybe golden this time. Wish you all happiness in the world, beautiful wedding and happy marriage.


----------



## RiddicksDad

Dutchie said:


> First; I'm so sorry for your loss RiddicksDad. I cried when I read your post.
> 
> I'm no Golden Retriever owner either. I found this forum/thread when I was searching for information about anal sac adenocarcinoma. My 10-year old Dutch Sheepdog was diagnosed with anal sac adenocarsinoma last Monday. Mina, my dog, she turned 10 in the end of April, so I decided to take her to the vet for a full check-up. There had been nothing wrong with her; she had been eating and drinking well, poop was looking normal, she was playful and happy 10-year old dog with no health issues what so ever. We had been so lucky to have a healthy dog like her. But because of her age I thought it would be a good idea to have a thorough check-up so if something did show up we might catch it in time.
> 
> Vet did a rectal examination and found a mass. What a shock it was! Vet then proceeded with x-ray, ultrasound and blood tests. X-ray and ultrasound showed that what ever the mass is, it hadn't spread to anywhere else. Blood test showed nothing abnormal. Mina was scheduled for biopsy a few days later. Tumor biopsy was taken 2 weeks ago and on Monday we got results: anal sac anedocarcinoma. Such a shock especially as Mina hadn't had any symptoms at all!
> 
> Vet went through the treatment options with me; surgery combined with radiation & chemo. But she was also realistic when she told me about the possible outcomes of treatments. Mina's tumor is in a difficult place and therefore it's going to complicated to remove. The problem also is that the nearest veterinary clinic where there is a veterinary surgeon who can perform this kind of tumor removal and where my dog can receive radiation and chemo therapy is about 1000km / 620 miles away. Yes, we live in a remote part of the country...
> 
> Due to Mina's age, possible complications due to surgery, the possibility of lengthening Mina's life by only few months and our remote location, I decided not to proceed with the surgery and radiation&chemo. I don't want my dog to suffer more than she needs to, traveling hundreds and hundreds of miles every couple of weeks for several months to the vet is not what I want to put my dog through. Now we are just going to enjoy the time we have together. Run and play outside, go swimming, hike on the mountains. Mina is allowed to do what ever she likes
> 
> I have cried so much but now I feel more positive after reading your stories. Cygnys and Sasha have given me hope that Mina will be with me a bit longer than I had first thought when we heard the diagnosis. Mina's tumor is approximately 2,5-3cm in diameter and it's right inside of her rectal. At some point it will make passing poop difficult so I have started feeding her food that keeps her stool soft.
> 
> I definitely have to call the vet on Monday and ask about the Palladia! It sounds promising and I checked that it is also available in this country where I live.


For what it is worth; Riddick had extremely good results on Paladia.


----------



## bygcyg

Dear Riddick’s Dad,

I’m sorry its taken me this long to respond but I’ve been thinking about you and your family and was so sorry to hear of Riddick’s passing. I loved the pictures you posted. He looked like he was a well-loved, sweet boy! 

I’m glad you tried the Paladia and had similar good results as we did. I know it makes me feel like I tried to do something to beat back the cancer without being too invasive or brutal. Your description of his last days was heartbreaking and sweet and I’m glad you came away with it knowing you did what you could… and he did too. I really liked your perspective on his timing. 

I wish you years of happiness and good health in your marriage!
Best wishes!
Byg Cyg


----------



## bygcyg

Cygnus is hanging in there and taking Melphalan - one pill a day - in lieu of Palladia. He's tolerating the med really well with no stomach upset which he had from time to time on Palladia. He's having a little trouble getting up and down our interior steps and some hot spot issues. He's pretty good on exterior steps because they're usually concrete with traction. Our interior wood steps were a challenge so I bought some no-slip carpet runners which gave him stability and worked for a while but his hind legs seem weak lately and causing him to stumble at times. It's a little scary. We walk next to him going up or down the steps.

Warm summers are always a challenge for him so we're trying to keep him cool - lots of swimming in the lake, a haircut and ice cubes in his water. You wouldn't know Cyg has cancer if you met him but you'd know he's an old boy with some challenges. For the last 15 months he's been astounding us with his resilience and we're grateful for the time. 

BygCyg


----------



## Karen519

*Cyg*



bygcyg said:


> Cygnus is hanging in there and taking Melphalan - one pill a day - in lieu of Palladia. He's tolerating the med really well with no stomach upset which he had from time to time on Palladia. He's having a little trouble getting up and down our interior steps and some hot spot issues. He's pretty good on exterior steps because they're usually concrete with traction. Our interior wood steps were a challenge so I bought some no-slip carpet runners which gave him stability and worked for a while but his hind legs seem weak lately and causing him to stumble at times. It's a little scary. We walk next to him going up or down the steps.
> 
> Warm summers are always a challenge for him so we're trying to keep him cool - lots of swimming in the lake, a haircut and ice cubes in his water. You wouldn't know Cyg has cancer if you met him but you'd know he's an old boy with some challenges. For the last 15 months he's been astounding us with his resilience and we're grateful for the time.
> 
> BygCyg


God Bless you and Cyg! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Reese9

I wish I had read this forum a few years back. It may be too late now, but maybe for people in the future this can help. A few years ago I worked at a vet and we had a 9 year old Golden Retriever come in because of Adenocarcinoma. We did surgery to remove the anal sacs, but there was a 95% chance of the cancer coming back within 16 months. The owners had done intensive research and after visits to many vets and oncologists urging them to do chemotherapy or radiation they declined. Being holistic themselves, they decided to visit the only holistic veterinarian in town. She put the dog on a homemade diet (with recipes provided from her) & chinese herbs. Although I am not sure exactly what was in the diet or the chinese herbs she recommended, the dog ended up living for 4 more years, 13 years old! From being told they had to choose from horrible chemotherapy and that their dog would only live to be 11, they got an extra 4 years out of him without giving him any cancer killing poisons. Maybe look into consulting with a holistic veterinarian before going through with any radiation or chemotherapy.


----------



## w00f

You might want to look into IP6, which has shown good results in adenocarcinoma, and can also help chemotherapy more effective, as it allows cancer cells to die.


----------



## bygcyg

Cyg's mass has grown since his last monthly appointment and we are considering one of the traditional chemo drugs: mitoxantrone or carboplatin. Does anyone have any recommendations about one drug vs. the other for this specific disease? Which has less side effects or complications? Which is more effective?
His mass roughly measures 3.5 x 4.5cm and his oncologist feels the Melphalan is no longer effective. We started him with Palladia 18 months ago and had a very good response but after a year the cancer had mutated and we switched to melphalan - both are chemo pills administered at home. 
Cyg is almost 12 years old and slowing down with arthritis. I am concerned about subjecting him to too much - too many drugs, too many appointments. He still has a voracious appetite and loves to go for a walk but he's an old boy now.


----------



## Doug

Sorry I have no idea but I had an old dog with the same kind of cancer so your thread touches me deeply.

I do however, want to send out positive vibes out there for you and your boy. May you get the answers you desperately need and continue to enjoy each day together. Still enjoying a great appetite and walks is wonderful news after all that you have been through. Wishing you continued success!


----------



## hubbub

bygcyg said:


> Cyg's mass has grown since his last monthly appointment and we are considering one of the traditional chemo drugs: mitoxantrone or carboplatin. Does anyone have any recommendations about one drug vs. the other for this specific disease? Which has less side effects or complications? Which is more effective?
> His mass roughly measures 3.5 x 4.5cm and his oncologist feels the Melphalan is no longer effective. We started him with Palladia 18 months ago and had a very good response but after a year the cancer had mutated and we switched to melphalan - both are chemo pills administered at home.
> Cyg is almost 12 years old and slowing down with arthritis. I am concerned about subjecting him to too much - too many drugs, too many appointments. He still has a voracious appetite and loves to go for a walk but he's an old boy now.


This year, my girl completed 6 rounds of carboplatin approximately every 3 weeks for the same cancer. She was 11 3/4 at the time and finished her 6th dose just before her 12th birthday.

Overall she did really well with it. Her appetite (which has always been hearty) was a bit slower to come back after each dose. If memory serves, by the 6th dose, she went just over a week eating about 1/2 as much as normal. She slowed down a bit during the recovery, but was ok overall. We took one dose at a time, reserving the right to stop treatment at any time. 

The only *weird* thing that happened was that after the second dose she lost her entire undercoat - it lifted up as a mat (like a piece of felt) overnight and was a bit tricky to untangle from her outercoat. 

Due to several factors, we did not follow up with metronomic chemotherapy (I believe Palladia was what was recommended), but she does have chest x-rays and an abdominal ultrasound every 3 months. 

For the arthritis, have you looked into Adequan? It has given my girl a spring in her step like we haven't seen in years.


----------



## bygcyg

Cyg is doing remarkably well. He's had one round of mitoxantrone about two weeks ago and his blood work looks good and he's peppy! He has more energy than he's had in several months. He throws his toys in the air and is very vocal about being fed. Sometimes I wonder if he's been misdiagnosed and is taking full advantage of being spoiled!


----------



## Doug

Thanks for the update That is wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519

*Cyg*

So glad to hear that Cyg is doing well!


----------



## bygcyg

We are trying the Adequan and I think he's doing better with it. It wasn't an immediate response but probably a two-three week improvement. Cyg was having a hard time getting up from hardwood floors but I'm noticing its easier for him. I have a ridiculous fear of needles and was hesitant about trying it. My husband is giving him two injections a week for the first month and we'll taper down from there. (I've been scooping the poop all these years so I don't feel badly for sitting this one out.)
We've always wanted Cyg's quality to come first and not become a science experiment. He's injected with needles several times a month with taking blood samples, chemo and now the Adequan but I've come to believe the needles don't bother him. My husband doesn't think Cyg feels the Adequan injection. We still wonder where the line is between science experiment and quality of life but I don't think we've crossed it. Cygnus' blood work continues to be great. His appetite for food, walks and playing is outstanding and he turns 12 on November 6th! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## oakleysmommy

That is great news!!! Keep doing what you're doing


----------



## hubbub

My heart swelled to read that the Adequan seems to be helping  It took about 3 weeks for us to see the full impact and it was an amazing difference for her. Fingers and paws crossed that Cyg continues to enjoy the best possible quality with his loving family!


----------



## bygcyg

CYGNUS TURNED 12 TODAY!!! Big day for this boy! He went to the oncologist yesterday for a blood test. Everything looks good and they pampered him with treats and a toy. 
We're trying to decide what's for dinner: salmon, chicken or pizza.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Happy Birthday Cygnus! I'm so glad he is doing so well.


----------



## hubbub

Happy 12th Birthday Cyg!!arty:arty:


----------



## SandyK

Happy belated birthday Cyg!!! Glad to read you are doing well and having fun!!


----------



## rhansen56

*Sasha continues to amaze*



bygcyg said:


> We are trying the Adequan and I think he's doing better with it. It wasn't an immediate response but probably a two-three week improvement. Cyg was having a hard time getting up from hardwood floors but I'm noticing its easier for him. I have a ridiculous fear of needles and was hesitant about trying it. My husband is giving him two injections a week for the first month and we'll taper down from there. (I've been scooping the poop all these years so I don't feel badly for sitting this one out.)
> We've always wanted Cyg's quality to come first and not become a science experiment. He's injected with needles several times a month with taking blood samples, chemo and now the Adequan but I've come to believe the needles don't bother him. My husband doesn't think Cyg feels the Adequan injection. We still wonder where the line is between science experiment and quality of life but I don't think we've crossed it. Cygnus' blood work continues to be great. His appetite for food, walks and playing is outstanding and he turns 12 on November 6th! Thank you for the suggestion!


Hi all, its been a good while since I've posted so I thought I'd give a quick update. Sasha had an appt with our oncologist last week for a blood count and general physical required to stay on palladia. Her count came back all within the normal range and her tumors in both the anal sac and lymph nods have remained static (thru rectal exam the anal sac tumor was determined to be the same size and no tumors could be palpitated thru pelvic exam). 
We've opted to not do any more ultrasounds or xrays at this point bc of the costs associated with them, and both my wife and I feel that even if it were to reveal something new we wouldn't change the course of her treatment to something more invasive. As much as I would love to have the data from a scientific standpoint and also to share with the community, its just become cost prohibitive.

Sasha remains very active, healthy and full of life. She will be turning 12 at the end of this month, so shes starting to exhibit arthritic hip issue much like Cgy is. She mainly just has issues getting up our wooden staircase and occasionally it takes some doing to get off the wood floors. Concrete stairs or carpeted areas don't seem to both her much and she has no issues running/trotting during our morning walks and outings to the disc golf course (although her pace has slowed down) . 
This week I've started giving her the nutramax supplement Dasuquin (its comes in a flavored pill) as I've had excellent results with it in the past with my families other older goldies when they've developed arthritic joints. My parents 13.5 year old golden was having real problems getting up off their wooden floor (had to be lifted up sometimes) and his general mobility was pretty limited....even with daily rimadyl treatments. After a month of being on dasuquin he has shown significant improvements and will now even join on short evening walks around their land (he is still on rimadyl). I've had other friends who have used the supplement to the same success with their older dogs. From my personal experience, I find it to be a very impressive supplement for joint issues. I've found the cheapest place to get it is on amazon. 

I still am absolutely amazed and overjoyed that Sasha has remained in such good health through the treatments, especially considering she was originally given 1-3 months to live when she was diagnosed. She still has never shown any ill effects from being on pallidia (although her coat has whitened significant, but our oncologist said this is a common occurrence from long term palladia use.) In April/May we will hit our 2 year anniversary of cancer diagnosis and pallidia treatment and she is currently the 2nd longest cancer survivor on Pallida under the care at Gulf Coast Veterinary Specialists in Houston.
The extra time I've gotten to spend with her is immeasurable and something that I will forever be grateful for.

I'm very happy to hear that Cgy is doing well and still enjoying many cool days up in seattle! I hope the new treatments he is on continue to show promise. I wish you and him the very best and hope he continues to do well into the summer!

Riddicks dad, I'm extremely sorry to hear about your loss...My heart truly goes out to you. 

Take care everyone, I'll try to update a bit more often when time allows. Thanks again for everyone's support, this forum has truly been a remarkable outlet!


----------



## bygcyg

I am so glad to read Sasha's doing so well! I've been thinking about her and am thrilled for the update. 
Cyg is really hanging in there - no visible signs that cancer is affecting him. Instead we continue to remedy his arthritis and other old age issues (poor eye sight and hearing). We finished 6 rounds of mitroxantrone chemo in January. The first 3-4 rounds didn't seem to bother him. The last 2-3 rounds were tougher - great difficulty getting up from the floor on day two and three. We decided that was too much for him and have decided to end the chemo treatments. We had a final ultrasound and found his mass is stable (3.5 x 4) and nothing noticeable in his lymph nodes. He still enjoys his nightly stroll and has a voracious appetite. We took him to play in snow last weekend and he stunned us with his determination and energy. We want him to enjoy being an old dog for as long as he can. 
The last two years with Cyg and the information and support from this forum has helped me to reach this point. I'm NOT throwing in the towel by any means. We make everyday count but I'm satisfied with all of our decisions and I want all of Cyg's remaining time to be the best possible.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Here's hoping you and Cyg have many more nightly strolls together, enjoying each other and a good quality of life.


----------



## rhansen56

*Great to hear about Cyg*



bygcyg said:


> I am so glad to read Sasha's doing so well! I've been thinking about her and am thrilled for the update.
> Cyg is really hanging in there - no visible signs that cancer is affecting him. Instead we continue to remedy his arthritis and other old age issues (poor eye sight and hearing). We finished 6 rounds of mitroxantrone chemo in January. The first 3-4 rounds didn't seem to bother him. The last 2-3 rounds were tougher - great difficulty getting up from the floor on day two and three. We decided that was too much for him and have decided to end the chemo treatments. We had a final ultrasound and found his mass is stable (3.5 x 4) and nothing noticeable in his lymph nodes. He still enjoys his nightly stroll and has a voracious appetite. We took him to play in snow last weekend and he stunned us with his determination and energy. We want him to enjoy being an old dog for as long as he can.
> The last two years with Cyg and the information and support from this forum has helped me to reach this point. I'm NOT throwing in the towel by any means. We make everyday count but I'm satisfied with all of our decisions and I want all of Cyg's remaining time to be the best possible.


Great to hear back from you and the update on Cyg! Sounds like both Sasha and him are about in the same great place! I forgot to mention that Sasha's eye sight has started to go as well. She loves to play the popcorn catching game every time I popped a batch....10 for me, 1 for her  She use to be able to catch them as far as I could throw them. Now she misses even when shes up close...  But all part of getting older.

I completely understand where you are coming from on ending chemo and not throwing in the towel. My wife and I sat down about 4 months ago and talked about our treatment options going forward (neither of us thought for a second that Sasha would ever get close to making it past a year after the initial diagnoses and the costs associated with it!). I hate to categorize it in terms of money, because it makes me sound/feel so awful and ungrateful for the amazing amount of extra time this drug has given us with Sasha, and I know so many people who have lost their dogs to cancer without getting that extra time and how they would give anything for what I've been so lucky to get. 
But at the end of the discussion when we looked at everything objectively in terms of cost of continued treatment, time we gotten with our girl, the quality of that time and future time, etc, and we knew we had to make some adjustments. It was just getting so darn expensive and we were just closing on a new house and about to start trying to start a family. 

So we had an honest conversation with our oncologist and we decided to cut Sasha's Palladia treatments back from every other day to every 3rd day (we started doing this in mid Oct) and see where that took us. Also our oncologist was nice enough to set up an informal "sasha palladia donation" since Sasha has been her patient so long and she knew what was going on with us. Not money or anything, but donated leftover palladia pills from other owners who's dog had succumbed to their cancer. Its not much, just a few pills here and there, but every extra pill certainly counts.

In the time since the decrease in frequency of her dosage, her tumors haven't exhibited any change in size. As I mentioned in my last post, the previous estimation of tumor size in the anal sac was done thru rectal exam (it actually how its always been measured/estimated) and the lymph node tumors were estimated by abdomen palpation (it was done this way in the past in-between ultrasounds). Throughout Sasha's cancer the lymph node tumors were never large enough to be felt by abdomen palpation, only the ultra sound picked them up and could get a measurement. So in the last checkup the lymph node tumors still couldn't be felt.

We too most certainly don't feel like we're throwing in the towel, just recognizing that our life situation is changing/evolving. We may have to revisit our treatment options again depending on how things continue to evolve. At the end of the day, I don't regret any of the choices I've made and feel that I've made them to the best of my ability and with Sasha's happiness/quality of life as the paramount guiding factor. 
We've been SO extremely grateful for every extra day we get with Sasha and her amazing quality of life during that time (especially myself since shes my baby and has been with my since my soph year in college). In a twisted way this cancer has actually make me appreciate that time in ways I wouldn't have had Sasha been health and just started naturally declining with age. I guess that how we can be....until we're given a finite amount of time we have a tenancy to take things for granted to an extent. This experience has certainly taught me some life lessons that I will carry forever and made me consciously extend those lessons to other aspects of my life.

Anyway, I'm going on a bit more than I intended to here...so I'll end it as I always do. Thank you everyone so much for the support, advice, information, well wishes, and positive thoughts. It has helped me immeasurably.

Best wishes to everyone else and their pups!

Here's a pic of Sasha enjoying a good roll in the front yard last week:


----------



## bygcyg

NEW QUESTION:
All in all I have to say Cygnus is doing fairly well with regard to the cancer. Briefly, after trying three different chemo drugs with varying success, we decided to stop treating him in late January. By that time, the chemo may have been minimally effective but it was zapping his energy. 
Now we're finding Cygnus is having a lot of trouble with his rear, left leg and getting up off the floor. When we go for a walk, his mobility is limited and he'll curl his paw under and stand on it curled. It's as if he's not aware that his paw isn't flat on the ground. I'm thinking this is neurological. In general, he struggles to get up from the floor; pushes himself up to a sit position and then slowly pulls his butt/hips up off the floor. I guess this is an old dog issue and I'm glad we've been able to have him this long. If anyone knows of some effective remedies, therapies or devices to make his life easier and more mobile, I'd appreciate it! I've done some reserach about the "help em up harness" - which looks like a complicated, strappy device. 
Thanks!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Cyg is doing pretty good. I hope others will have some advice about curling his foot. I had a harness that was lined with sheepskin and just went under the belly with handles to help lift...no straps around the rear. I will try to find the name of it for you.


----------



## bygcyg

I LOVE this picture of Sasha rolling on her back! Happy girl!


----------



## rhansen56

*Sasha Dogs Journey to the Golden Bridge*

We have very sad news from the weekend. After a 2 year 3 month battle with cancer, we had to put our amazing Sasha dog to sleep on Thursday, June 19th 2014. 
During her checkup 1.5 months ago her blood work showed mildly elevated Ca+ levels, but her tumors (anal and lymph nod) remained stable with no signs of growth.
I opted to not do more invasive testing and IV treatments, as I knew more time at the vet wasn't what Sasha's would want. Beyond the blood work she was still having difficulty with arthritis in her hind quarters...getting up on the hardwoods after a long nap was proving increasingly difficult.
During her last week with us her appetite diminished greatly and rapidly...from not eating her regular food, to not eating her regular dry food supplemented with grilled chicken/steak or salmon with chicken broth rice, to finally not eating any human food at all, even when fed by hand.
After spending Wed afternoon/evening with friends and loved ones from her life (with plenty of rolling to be had in the long Houston grass) she crashed pretty hard that evening. I spend the night sleeping next to her on the hardwood floor and by Thursday morning she let me know that her fight was over and she was ready to journey to the golden bridge. Her passing was peaceful with her head resting in my lap and surrounded by my wife, my parents, and our amazing vet, Dr. Mary Tatum.
I can honestly say that while this diagnosis was in some ways a blessing because it made me appreciate every single extra day I got to spend with my darling girl, it by no way softened the blow of watching my baby girl go.
I've spend the last weekend gathering my thoughts and pouring through old pictures of all the adventures we spend together and while there isn't a minute that goes by that I don't think of her and miss her deeply, I know she had a FULL life with love, excitement, trips to new places, loads of Frisbee golf, and tons and tons of swimming/retrieving all over Texas.
As I always do, I will end this message with my gratitude and thanks for everyone on this forum who helped me with advice, kind words of both encouragement and compassion, and beyond all else a sense of comradery.
Here are my favorite few pictures of Sasha that I would like to share with yall to help me celebrate the life of a truly amazing golden:


----------



## JeanieBeth

Words are so inadequate, I only wish all dogs could have a family as loving as your's has been with dear sweet Sasha. My heart goes out to you. I know someday you'll think of Sasha without tears falling but with a smile and perhaps a lump in your throat. I loved seeing the pictures of Sasha. She had many wonderful adventures with your family and she was loved fully, always will be in your hearts~she's part of you forever. Thank you for sharing Sasha with us here. I'm so glad we could meet her. Hugs and my sincere heartfelt sympathy. You fought hard Sasha and lived a great life. Well done sweet girl. Look for Dakota, Cuddy, Rookie, Grin, Coach and Asha at the Rainbow Bridge. Until we meet again. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

rhansen56 - I'm so sorry to read of Sasha's passing. No amount of time is adequate for a love so deep. 


bygcyg - With regard to Cyg's mobility issues, there are a number of harnesses out that might help. I know the help'em up harness is highly touted, but don't have any experience with it. For several years, I used a basic harness (figure 8 shaped with a leash attachment on the back) in conjunction with a fabric sling (or beach towel in a pinch) under her abdomen (just in front of her legs). We've had fantastic results with Adequan injections and I notice that her stumbling and turned under toes are more frequent if I miss her scheduled injection date.


----------



## rbi99

Outstanding pictures of your two lives together. Sasha had a blast with you that's for sure.


----------



## Karen519

*Rhansen*



rhansen56 said:


> We have very sad news from the weekend. After a 2 year 3 month battle with cancer, we had to put our amazing Sasha dog to sleep on Thursday, June 19th 2014.
> During her checkup 1.5 months ago her blood work showed mildly elevated Ca+ levels, but her tumors (anal and lymph nod) remained stable with no signs of growth.
> I opted to not do more invasive testing and IV treatments, as I knew more time at the vet wasn't what Sasha's would want. Beyond the blood work she was still having difficulty with arthritis in her hind quarters...getting up on the hardwoods after a long nap was proving increasingly difficult.
> During her last week with us her appetite diminished greatly and rapidly...from not eating her regular food, to not eating her regular dry food supplemented with grilled chicken/steak or salmon with chicken broth rice, to finally not eating any human food at all, even when fed by hand.
> After spending Wed afternoon/evening with friends and loved ones from her life (with plenty of rolling to be had in the long Houston grass) she crashed pretty hard that evening. I spend the night sleeping next to her on the hardwood floor and by Thursday morning she let me know that her fight was over and she was ready to journey to the golden bridge. Her passing was peaceful with her head resting in my lap and surrounded by my wife, my parents, and our amazing vet, Dr. Mary Tatum.
> I can honestly say that while this diagnosis was in some ways a blessing because it made me appreciate every single extra day I got to spend with my darling girl, it by no way softened the blow of watching my baby girl go.
> I've spend the last weekend gathering my thoughts and pouring through old pictures of all the adventures we spend together and while there isn't a minute that goes by that I don't think of her and miss her deeply, I know she had a FULL life with love, excitement, trips to new places, loads of Frisbee golf, and tons and tons of swimming/retrieving all over Texas.
> As I always do, I will end this message with my gratitude and thanks for everyone on this forum who helped me with advice, kind words of both encouragement and compassion, and beyond all else a sense of comradery.
> Here are my favorite few pictures of Sasha that I would like to share with yall to help me celebrate the life of a truly amazing golden:


I am so sorry to read about poor Sasha, but I know you did the right thing, because you loved her. What beautiful pictures of Sasha and you! I added Sasha to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list. I'm sure that Sasha will ALWAYS be with you. Hope that when you are ready, you will open your heart, again.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-12.html#post4689233


----------



## randi

Hugs to you and your family. Sasha was a lucky girl.


----------



## bygcyg

I am so sorry to hear of Sasha's passing. You provided her a wonderful life as is evident in the pictures of your happy, loved Golden Sasha. I really appreciated your posts and thanks to you, when I was wrestling with the decision of putting Cyg through surgery, knowing the cancer would reoccur, you were the one to say "just give Palladia a try - we are". He had great results with it and great quality with of life with us. Unfortunately, we just the faced the same, difficult and terribly sad decision as you. I'll post a separate piece for Cyg. 
I wish we had both our Goldens back in our lives, healthy and cancer free but short of that your posts brought me reassurance and comradery. This forum has been phenomenal in providing advice, support, encouragement and love. My deepest thanks.


----------



## bygcyg

Sadly, we had to put our sweet Cygnus to sleep on Tuesday, July 1st. He was 12 ½ years old and lived a full and happy, Golden life. He fought cancer for two plus years but his hind legs recently started failing and he struggled to walk. 
He responded well to chemo for nearly two years with minimal setbacks until January when it proved to be too much and we opted to stop treatment. Until very recently, he loved walks in our neighborhood and swimming in Lake Washington. He remained happy, alert and never lost his appetite. On his last day, he picnicked on our front yard with chicken, salmon, pizza and ice cream – his favorites.
Barry and I are okay, sad but very satisfied with our time with Cygnus and his quality of life. Barry has worked from home the last three years and Cyg spent most of it under his desk; sleeping & snoring through conference calls, sharing lunches, pestering him for water from the bathtub or asking to go outside, inside, outside. Cygnus loved being Barry’s best friend, paralegal and shop companion and Barry took exceptional care of Cyg administering chemo and arthritis meds on a regular schedule. 
I will miss my walks with my confidant through every bit of Seattle’s weather. He taught me to lighten up and made me a happier, sillier person. We blissfully shredded cardboard boxes, junk mail and Christmas paper, while growling at each other. Regular walks and lots of praise are essential in life. I will miss him greeting me at the door with a stuffed toy in his mouth, a muffled whinny and tail wagging hysterically. He knew our moods and rejoiced when we were happy and snuggled when we were tired. As a young dog, he was tremendous tackling the waves of Huntington Beach, CA. As an older boy, there was nothing more peaceful than watching him swim in Lake Washington – sometimes making lazy circles for the sheer pleasure of swimming. 
We are so appreciative to have had this time and our travels with him. We are grateful to the wonderful friends, family and professionals who cared for him.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry to see it was time to say goodbye to Cygnus. He fought hard and you all had a great time together. He will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Cygnus.

I would also like to say sorry about having to say goodbye to Sasha last month. She was also a fighter who will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Sasha.


----------



## hubbub

My deepest sympathies for Cyg's final goodbye. Your tribute to him is lovely and has left me without words. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Cygnus. It's never easy.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rest in peace, sweet boy*

Rest in peace, sweet Cygnus.
I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-12.html#post4732209


----------



## rhansen56

*All that we love deeply becomes part of us.*



bygcyg said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Sasha's passing. You provided her a wonderful life as is evident in the pictures of your happy, loved Golden Sasha. I really appreciated your posts and thanks to you, when I was wrestling with the decision of putting Cyg through surgery, knowing the cancer would reoccur, you were the one to say "just give Palladia a try - we are". He had great results with it and great quality with of life with us. Unfortunately, we just the faced the same, difficult and terribly sad decision as you. I'll post a separate piece for Cyg.
> I wish we had both our Goldens back in our lives, healthy and cancer free but short of that your posts brought me reassurance and comradery. This forum has been phenomenal in providing advice, support, encouragement and love. My deepest thanks.


Bygcyg - My heart goes out to you...I'm so extremely sorry that you have lost your dear cyg. Its difficult for me to put into words when I just had to go through the same gut wrenching experience 4 weeks ago. I feel for you more than you can ever know, and I'm SO glad that we could be there for each other offering words of support and treatment options. As I've said in the past, this forum has been a life line of sorts to help me sort thru the options, gather experience, and feeling touched by the community. With all my internet searching when Sasha girl was first diagnosed, this was the only true source of everything I mentioned above.
I hope that Cygs passing was as peaceful as Sasha's was, and I wish you all the strength in the world in the coming weeks, months, and occasional days in the years to pass.
The remembrance of the inexplicable amazingness done by the one we have loved is the only consolation when we have lost them.

I wish you the best, and the next time I pass thru Seattle I will send you a PM. It would be good to meet you and your family. Hopefully our future dogs will get to play together and while we enjoy their exuberance we can remiss about our fallen loves.

Take care,
Rob


----------



## JeanieBeth

I just read the sad news of Cygnus's passing. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a great bestfriend. You were all so blessed and richer for having walked this earth together. May your heart be healed with the many happy memories of Cygnus. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bygcyg

I miss my Big Cyg. I saw two big, wonderful goldens today at lunch - both adopted through a Golden placement organization.


----------



## hubbub

I know what you mean. I'm sorry.


----------



## pcheatwood

*4 years Later*

Hello, 

I just read your post of your Golden Cygnus with Anal Sac Adenocarinoma and I too just left the vet this afternoon with the same diagnosed. My golden Tucker has been my buddy and best friend since our adoption in 2006. I have also thought about all the treatment and right now he is still eating and in good spirits so I am going to make the remainder of his life comfortable. My Vet was very familiar with this cancer - he gave me my options but he didn't even recommend surgery. If you are still part of this forum if you could let me know how it went with Cygnus. Thank You Pam


----------

